# Pet Peeves of the Furry Fandom



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 21, 2008)

As we've learned from this thread, there are things we of the fandom consider to be very much doubleplusungood, such as sounding, scat, extreme vore, and such.

Share the things that make you rage uncontrollably when you see it, i.e. 



Albino-Kitsune said:


> As far as fetishes go, I'm all for people exploring their sexual sides... in private. Keep your scat love the fuck away from me.
> 
> ...You know, I actually had a person tell me once that I was strange cause I liked bondage... but he was perfectly pure, I mean, he liked -incest-. AND WE ALL KNOW HOW INNOCENT *INCEST* IS. I mean, it's not like young women aren't still being raped by their uncles. >.>
> 
> ...



Like this.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't really _rage_ at anything, but for some reason I strongly dislike hermaphroditism as an art form.  >_>  I understand the want for it, but having a focus on reproduction in my studies just makes me kind of shudder at anything so counterproductive (in warm-bloods, at least) to reproductive nature.  It's pretty much the only thing I _won't_ happily draw for a commission.  I know, there's so much weirder stuff out there, but that's my thing.  XD


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 21, 2008)

My furry pet peeve is the fetish-ism that surrounds . . . well, fetishes.

In other words, it's not the theme itself, but the disturbing ways in which artists pander to it.

TF as a prime example.  As a thematic matter I like it, but as a _genre_ I find about 99% of TF submissions to be utterly creepy, repulsive and/or offensive.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 21, 2008)

People that 'fur' up words.

'Furvert'. 'Fursona'. 'Furtishes'. Please, just kill yourself. We don't need to see you rape the English language.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 21, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> My furry pet peeve is the fetish-ism that surrounds . . . well, fetishes.
> 
> In other words, it's not the theme itself, but the disturbing ways in which artists pander to it.
> 
> TF as a prime example.  As a thematic matter I like it, but as a _genre_ I find about 99% of TF submissions to be utterly creepy, repulsive and/or offensive.



What's wrong with Team Fortress? It's a great game.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 21, 2008)

Westboro church... 

Them and anyone who thinks that because they don't want to fight, it instantly makes them fucking pure and they're argument is the only thing that matters.

The list could go on forever, I hate a great many things. I'll keep it short for now.


----------



## iBurro (Aug 21, 2008)

Most fetishes piss me off when thrust in my face. :| Not every damn person on this earth feels titillated at the sight of two people going at it, especially in weird and disturbing ways! >___<;; Quit assuming as such and keep it to yourself.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 21, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> What's wrong with Team Fortress? It's a great game.


...

I believe he is referring to transformation, not Team Fortress.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 21, 2008)

I hate most fetishes that I don't like because I find them either creepy or disgusting. Then again, I'm sure people who don't like the same fetishes as me say the same about mine. Hell, I don't even know if you can count them as fetishes, seeing as I only whack off to them and not practice them.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 22, 2008)

It bothers me when people define themselves by their sexual fetish, or it's one of the first few things you learn about them upon meeting them (eg: HI I'M JIM AND I LIKE TO BOINK IN MY GRAMMA'S UNDIES).

Laundry list of things that bug me (a few give me THE RAGE, but not all): scat/other excretion-based fetishes, zoophilia, inflation, vore, incest, pedophila/cub porn, people who insert "fur" into words (LETS BE FURIENDS FUREVER), and, as long as we're being perfectly honest, fursuits scare the hell out of me. :B I could list more, but I'm kind of sleepy. HA. 

But see, despite all of these things that bother me, I'm still here. WHAT DOES THAT MEAN, I don't know.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Side note: I really hope this doesn't lead to arguments. DEBATES ARE COOL, THOUGH.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> People that 'fur' up words.
> 
> 'Furvert'. 'Fursona'. 'Furtishes'. Please, just kill yourself. We don't need to see you rape the English language.


Hear, hear.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> I believe he is referring to transformation, not Team Fortress.


What's that whooshing sound?


----------



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

http://teamfurtress2.com/

WHOOOOOSH.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 22, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> What's wrong with Team Fortress? It's a great game.


 
... TF means transformation, just to let you know XD.

one thing that peeves me off is how a lot of the ods or creepy fetishes give normal people the impression that ALL furries act like what they saw from those odd or creepy fetishes.  Don't get me wrong, I have a couple fetishes of my own, but nothing like screwing dead animals or dragons having intercourse with cars.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 22, 2008)

I hate people who take this whole "liking anthro animals" too seriously, acting like its some hideous fetish no-one should know about.

I also hate people under the delusion that one silly thing that annoys them about the furry fandom is somehow unique to us, like the whole "bawwwwwwwwwwWWW furries change words!!1ZOMG" thing. Guess what, Doctor Who fans call the universe in which the series takes place the Whoniverse. Should they be killed too?


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 22, 2008)

as a quick switch up, the weird quirks are actually one of the reasons i like the fandom. pretty much anything can be accepted or easily ignored.

the thing i dont like is how allot of people are so quick to judge. if someone likes bondage and you like incest well your both messed up and go ahead and accept that ^_^. being an artist i very much like drawing other people's versions of the fandom, some fetish art is weird and some i will just refuse to do, but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Prophesy (Aug 22, 2008)

> Guess what, Doctor Who fans call the universe in which the series takes place the Whoniverse. Should they be killed too?


 
O.O I'm a Doctor Who fan, and I don't call it that. See, people generalize and group everyone who likes a certain thing into one category.

One person says: "Doctor Who fans call it the Whoniverse."

Another person says: "Furries are all sick and want to screw animals."

See how generalizing can hurt everyone? I know that neither of these comments is true. And it's just like people's fetishes. For example, I know a paedophile. Just because he finds children attractive he's not about to go out and have sex with them. I'm a biastophile myself, and I don't plan on raping anyone. People can have fetishes and no one may know, but if they express them they're disgusting? You can be friends with someone, but then disown them when you find out they have a fetish you don't like? I don't think it's very fair for them to be abandoned when they decide to reveal a part of who they truly are.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 22, 2008)

Prophesy said:


> O.O I'm a Doctor Who fan, and I don't call it that. See, people generalize and group everyone who likes a certain thing into one category.
> 
> One person says: "Doctor Who fans call it the Whoniverse."
> 
> ...



I think it's perfectly fair to cut them lose if that part of what they are makes  them human garbage. Also using the term Whoniverse and fucking dogs aren't  really on the same level, I think that the furry fandom has earned the negative  stereotype by welcoming the worthless people that generate it. Also expressing  the fetish isn't what makes them disgusting, it's not correcting it in the first  place.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> 'Furvert'. 'Fursona'. 'Furtishes'. Please, just kill yourself. We don't need to see you rape the English language.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

This makes me RAGE.  I agree fully with you in that people who do this deserve instant death.

Not RAGEworthy but of concern to me: Depictions of reptiles with attributes that only mammals should have, e.g. Breasts.  Someone DID NOT take Biology 101 in school, apparently.  At least offer an explanation as to why your scalesona has breasts the size of hot-air balloons rather than acting as though that is normal and aligned with the laws of basic biology.

People who try to justify pushing their fetishes in other people's faces by crying that it's a part of them that should be accepted makes me RAGE.  Your bedroom business is not something we absolutely need to know, nor do we need to adore you for it.  If it's sick and disgusting, we will say that it is sick and disgusting, but it won't make us hate you.  Proselytizing to us about how your fetish is healthy and normal will induce RAGE, though.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Not RAGEworthy but of concern to me: Depictions of reptiles with attributes that only mammals should have, e.g. Breasts.  Someone DID NOT take Biology 101 in school, apparently.  At least offer an explanation as to why your scalesona has breasts the size of hot-air balloons rather than acting as though that is normal and aligned with the laws of basic biology.


I've seen some that avert this, either by saying that the character in question is part mammal (usually a mammalian dragon or something like that), or that the organs in question aren't actually mammary glands but some other organ that just looks like boobs.


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Prophesy said:


> O.O I'm a Doctor Who fan, and I don't call it that. See, people generalize and group everyone who likes a certain thing into one category.
> 
> One person says: "Doctor Who fans call it the Whoniverse."
> 
> ...



I know I'm new, and really haven't much right, but...

DAMNED STRAIGHT!

All this blasted sterotyping must DIE!!! DAMN the media, DAMN the newspapers and DAMN the 'in' and DAMN the 'out'

 People like different things and other people need to learn to live with it instead of outcasting the people who do other things. Like us!

How stupid can people be?! You know what I tell people who say I'm weird? I tell 'em they're weird for being normal. It shuts the 'normal' or 'popular' people up real fast.

Well, there's my rant. I thank you all for listening *bows head*


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 22, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I've seen some that avert this, either by saying that the character in question is part mammal (usually a mammalian dragon or something like that), or that the organs in question aren't actually mammary glands but some other organ that just looks like boobs.




Trouble is, the vast majority don't seem to realize what a grievous error they've made.  Which is mind boggling in itself, but let's leave it at that.



E-mannor said:


> as a quick switch up, the weird quirks are actually one of the reasons i like the fandom. pretty much anything can be accepted or easily ignored.
> 
> the thing i dont like is how allot of people are so quick to judge. if someone likes bondage and you like incest well your both messed up and go ahead and accept that ^_^. being an artist i very much like drawing other people's versions of the fandom, some fetish art is weird and some i will just refuse to do, but variety is the spice of life.



Oh good, you just reminded me of another thing that makes me rage.  I love the way perverts and pedophiles use the fandom as a safe haven where they know the pervasive acceptance of furries will let them play out all their fantasies with no criticism whatsoever.  Consequently, we all end up looking like a bunch of freaks once they've paraded their stuff all around the place and irrevocably gotten the furry fandom associated with fetishplay.  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Magikian (Aug 22, 2008)

FeatherTalon said:


> How stupid can people be?! You know what I tell people who say I'm weird? I tell 'em they're weird for being normal. It shuts the 'normal' or 'popular' people up real fast.



You are now one of my favourite people.

Besides, about being new, the fact that you have sentence structure makes it much better than some people who have been here longer than you.

On another note, I know this thread has a place in The Den.. But it would fit Rants and Raves a whole lot better.


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 22, 2008)

One thing i notice is that people complain about the use of terms like fursecution.

But at Renaissance faires,
Don't they replace restroom with privy?

paying customer with traveler?

patron with playtron or paytron?

non renaissance garb, with mundanes?

as well as using and butchering Early Modern English, with words like prithee my good person whilst thou tell of this the grandest of all shires?


Because that stuff does make me cringe and think that Shakespeare must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Trouble is, the vast majority don't seem to realize what a grievous error they've made. Which is mind boggling in itself, but let's leave it at that.
> 
> Oh good, you just reminded me of another thing that makes me rage. I love the way perverts and pedophiles use the fandom as a safe haven where they know the pervasive acceptance of furries will let them play out all their fantasies with no criticism whatsoever. Consequently, we all end up looking like a bunch of freaks once they've paraded their stuff all around the place and irrevocably gotten the furry fandom associated with fetishplay. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Fuckin seconded holy shit I'm sick of this. A lot of furries seem to have this retarded notion that they're outcasts and that everyone hates them. It's the resulting persecution complex has led to this idiocy I think. Sad thing is when the public finds out about all the pedophiles that imagined persecution's going to get very real very fast. 

As for lizard boobs I can't see how people are bothered by that, trying to apply that kind of biological accuracy to imaginary half animal people seems like a hopeless effort to me.


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You are now one of my favourite people.
> 
> Besides, about being new, the fact that you have sentence structure makes it much better than some people who have been here longer than you.
> 
> On another note, I know this thread has a place in The Den.. But it would fit Rants and Raves a whole lot better.



Really? For some reason, I feel honoured.



> One thing i notice is that people complaine about the use of terms like fursecution.
> 
> But at Renaissance faires,
> Don't they replace restroom with privy?
> ...



Well, fairs like that are designed to somehow make people think they were in that particular time period. Actually, when you think about it, it's really not that different to the furries here and about. 

'Raping' of the English language has been going on for years, and probably will never stop. I mean, just look at how the instant chat programs changed the way the stereotyped 'Gen Y' spoke. "lol, rofl, rolfmao" and the like were made into everyday real life language. I don't support it, but it is going to happen.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 22, 2008)

FeatherTalon said:


> Really? For some reason, I feel honoured.



Feel honoured if you like... I don't really care. I just couldn't agree more with what you said.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 22, 2008)

the main one for me is anything involving the sexual relations with animals
the only thing trolls can say that will bother me anymore is claiming all furries F*** animals, especially when said comment is directed at me.

also yiffing in fursuits, ICK, ewwww, vomit (need i say more?) 
to me fursuits are art man not a sex toy!
besides wouldn't one die of heat stroke in a fursuit doing "that" i mean it can't be all that comfortable or enjoyable and must be awkward (as one person put it "your basically wearing a couch, how do have sex wearing a couch?")  not to mention people who partake in that must be heavy spenders to risk ruining their suit as they cost $1000+

still the main reasons those 2 bug me is the fact the media and general public seem to grasp onto the idea furry fandom is nothing but yiffing fursuits and dog F***ers...
i could put up with/ignore/accept them if it weren't for that fact


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

What really annoys me are people who believe they are an animal spirit trapped in a human body. Its ok to want to be an animal, i suppose, but believing you are an animal? I mean come on, people! Stop going round saying 'I am a wolf!' When you are so clearly a human! Please stop getting species confused!

And now ill stop ranting, and wait for everyone to rip the shit outta me. And yeah, this probably should be in the Rants and Raves section. ^_^


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 22, 2008)

As much as I find things like 'loli' art and incest distasteful, as long as it means no-one decides that they will actually act out on their fantasies, it's fine by me, but that is precisely my matter of concern; does it encourage or discourage such real life behavior?



Jonnaius said:


> And yeah, this probably should be in the Rants and Raves section. ^_^


Putting this thread in R&R would mean all the angry people would post flames in it and that's not what we want, now is it?


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 22, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Fuckin seconded holy shit I'm sick of this. A lot of furries seem to have this retarded notion that they're outcasts and that everyone hates them. It's the resulting persecution complex has led to this idiocy I think. Sad thing is when the public finds out about all the pedophiles that imagined persecution's going to get very real very fast.
> 
> As for lizard boobs I can't see how people are bothered by that, trying to apply that kind of biological accuracy to imaginary half animal people seems like a hopeless effort to me.


 

Tagwyn Thirds this motion. Alot of people use the fandom as a sort of shelter. The reason they can do this is the qualification of being a furry is an interest in anthropomorphic animals. Kinda broad, is it not? I personally wouldn't mind adding some other prerequisites, such as having no fetishs that PETA or any other government would not condone. 

One I personally would like, but would never happen would be having all fetishes be kept quiet from the general public. One, because I know _some_ furs insist on forcing their beliefs on others, and two, because this face of the fandom is already out there, and people will dig and dig to find this side again and bring it to the forefront, just so they don't have to change their opinion of us.

So, thats my 2 cents. Relatively calm, not flaming anyone. Is it possible that no one is overly offended by this post? I certainly hope so....


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Tagwyn Thirds this motion. Alot of people use the fandom as a sort of shelter. The reason they can do this is the qualification of being a furry is an interest in anthropomorphic animals. Kinda broad, is it not? I personally wouldn't mind adding some other prerequisites, such as having no fetishs that PETA or any other government would not condone.
> 
> One I personally would like, but would never happen would be having all fetishes be kept quiet from the general public. One, because I know _some_ furs insist on forcing their beliefs on others, and two, because this face of the fandom is already out there, and people will dig and dig to find this side again and bring it to the forefront, just so they don't have to change their opinion of us.
> 
> So, thats my 2 cents. Relatively calm, not flaming anyone. Is it possible that no one is overly offended by this post? I certainly hope so....



You know what would be awesome? If we were to take every furry site out there, every single one of them, put them in the one server room.

Then encrypt them. PGP then AES256. And give all the furry people passwords. And make all of the sites invite only with bounced IPs and hidden URLs. You may only be invited if you prove your worth

We could hide ourselves from the media who wish only to destroy the furry as a group and all the morons who visit the sites to laugh at the group as whole.

 Yes, I'm joking, but I'm sure it's the ONLY way to stop idiots and the like from making total fools of both themselves and the furries as whole.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Whitenoise said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with Team Fortress? It's a great game.
> ...


Yes, transformation.  I assumed that, since I used the acronym in a furry context, that most people would immediately understand I was referring to transformation.  I also have a specific sub-peeve for any TF sequence that carries on for more than two pages.



Hollow-Dragon said:


> one thing that peeves me off is how a lot of the ods or creepy fetishes give normal people the impression that ALL furries act like what they saw from those odd or creepy fetishes.


^ Agreed.  That's because with most of it it either sucks, because the artist doesn't have that noteworthy a skill level or because their presentation of the material doesn't rise beyond the level of merely pandering-to-the-fetish.  Fetish pieces that are easily appreciable by the outside (non fetish) world are a rare species indeed.

Whether "Fur and Loathing" was an acceptable portrayal of the furdom (*shoots the stupid pun*) is a different matter, as it only portrayed two aspects of the fandom as a whole.



Rhainor said:


> I've seen some that avert this, either by saying that the character in question is part mammal (usually a mammalian dragon or something like that), or that the organs in question aren't actually mammary glands but some other organ that just looks like boobs.


Ah, yes, the old "air sacs" argument.  They're, um..., ballast organs.  For swimming.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 22, 2008)

really weird shit like vore, scat, pregnancy and the perversion of disney characters. 


uuuugh... >.<


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 22, 2008)

The word "Yiff" is all that bugs me, really. It's just... really gay.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Oh good, you just reminded me of another thing that makes me rage.  I love the way perverts and pedophiles use the fandom as a safe haven where they know the pervasive acceptance of furries will let them play out all their fantasies with no criticism whatsoever.  Consequently, we all end up looking like a bunch of freaks once they've paraded their stuff all around the place and irrevocably gotten the furry fandom associated with fetishplay.  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



This has been bothering me for a lonnnng time. Because we're a group, the individuals reflect on the whole (particularly those loud ones that like to hold weekly parades about how they bang their pets... exaggerations are fun, but you get my point). Because we -accept- those people who will do things considered by the general public as disgusting/abhorrent/totally screwed up, then that makes us look similarly bad because we're saying "Yeah, it's just fine for you to be attracted to children, Joe." 



makmakmob said:


> As much as I find things like 'loli' art and incest distasteful, as long as it means no-one decides that they will actually act out on their fantasies, it's fine by me, but that is precisely my matter of concern; does it encourage or discourage such real life behavior?



I don't know if things like loli/child porn/cub porn/etc encourage average people to be pedophiles, but I know it's definitely doing something for the folks who were on or already over that imaginary pedo-line. Seeing as there's no proven way to rehabilitate pedophiles/child rapists, that's just making things worse (not saying that everyone who's into that stuff rapes children though, don't get me wrong, I'm just referring to the people who -do-).



ChapperIce said:


> The word "Yiff" is all that bugs me, really. It's just... really gay.



INDEED. Every time I hear it, I just cringe. Especially when people use it in replace of expletives, like "THIS IS SO YIFFING STUPID GUYS."

Okay, now to add another pet peeve of my own...

Quite a few times I've run across artists who are willing to draw pretty much -anything- for money. While that doesn't bother me so much, what gets to me is when they argue that this somehow -doesn't- reflect on their character or themselves as an artist (not to mention that the more crazy stuff they make it known they're willing to draw, the more they'll get asked to do it, and they'll end up being known as the artist to go to if you want someone to draw out your strange sexual kinks).


----------



## Axelfox (Aug 22, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> The word "Yiff" is all that bugs me, really. It's just... really gay.




I never knew a word had a sexual orientation.



http://www.commercialcloset.org/common/adlibrary/adlibrarydetails.cfm?QID=133&ClientID=11064


----------



## X (Aug 22, 2008)

lesbians, whenever i try to talk to one they say: oh, your a guy. and then run off to their closet and lock the door. :cry: i mean just because i am a guy and they like girls they instantly flee whenever i talk to one(not this site, others). i mean, im not hitting on them or anything >_>
i got one to talk to me, but only after i said i was gay.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 22, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> lesbians, whenever i try to talk to one they say: oh, your a guy. and then run off to their closet and lock the door. :cry: i mean just because i am a guy and they like girls they instantly flee whenever i talk to one(not this site, others). i mean, im not hitting on them or anything >_>
> i got one to talk to me, but only after i said i was gay.



That's ridiculous. D: I've never had a gay dude shy away from me because I'm a chick, or a straight girl go "EEK" because I'm not a dude... But I have known many a lesbian to be entirely distrusting of males and not want anything to do with them. WHAT'S UP WITH THAT.


----------



## X (Aug 22, 2008)

maybe because they think of men as uncontrollable automatic sex machines? who only know how to drink, smoke, mate, and then be disruptive? i have no idea.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 22, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> maybe because they think of men as uncontrollable automatic sex machines? who only know how to drink, smoke, mate, and then be disruptive? i have no idea.



WHAT BRUTES.


----------



## X (Aug 22, 2008)

ya really, the....... waitaminuite!?


----------



## X (Aug 22, 2008)

i think i have confused my orientation enough for today. *dizzy*


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 22, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I don't really _rage_ at anything, but for some reason I strongly dislike hermaphroditism as an art form.  >_>  I understand the want for it, but having a focus on reproduction in my studies just makes me kind of shudder at anything so counterproductive (in warm-bloods, at least) to reproductive nature.  It's pretty much the only thing I _won't_ happily draw for a commission.  I know, there's so much weirder stuff out there, but that's my thing.  XD



Partly agreed here - I dislike herms drawn solely to combine huge boobs and huge members into one creature.  Bonus annoyance points for scalies with boobs of any kind (IE... why would they need them?).  

Hermaphrodites expressed in a realistic way are nice.  For those who are fans of "Reptile Portal" or some of my other stories, I have realistic hermaphrodites in some.  They are not exaggerated in any sense because I figure if there were such a gender in a different race of beings, it would have be a functional state of being.

So yeah, hyper-herms with the "everything" package are a little annoying.  Closely related to that are people that use "shi" and "hir" to explain such herms. 



TheGreatCrusader said:


> People that 'fur' up words.
> 
> 'Furvert'. 'Fursona'. 'Furtishes'. Please, just kill yourself. We don't need to see you rape the English language.



Oh gods yes... that drives me crazy(er).   The Queen's English is already in shambles... no need to do that to it.

To add one to the mix: *random furry hugs/cuddles.*  In fan mails over the years, I've gotten a lot of those, indicated as actions.  I also know furs who say in real life they have gotten random such things from people too.  It's annoying because if you don't know someone, why the heck would you hug or nuzzle or cuddle or whatever?  Often furries that are big into MUCKs, RPs, chatting and such forget there are certain social faux pas's that you want to be careful of when talking to or dealing with a stranger.  Good way to get yourself punched.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 22, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> To add one to the mix: *random furry hugs/cuddles.*  In fan mails over the years, I've gotten a lot of those, indicated as actions.  I also know furs who say in real life they have gotten random such things from people too.  It's annoying because if you don't know someone, why the heck would you hug or nuzzle or cuddle or whatever?  Often furries that are big into MUCKs, RPs, chatting and such forget there are certain social faux pas's that you want to be careful of when talking to or dealing with a stranger.  Good way to get yourself punched.



URRRgh yes. I get that a lot just with people talking to me. It totally makes me uncomfortable, because in real life I'm not into hugging people I -barely know-. I tend to just grin and bear it, though, which I imagine is sending the wrong message.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 22, 2008)

EVERYTHING. Especially all them damned furries. They're freaking everywhere.


Wait... What?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 22, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> URRRgh yes. I get that a lot just with people talking to me. It totally makes me uncomfortable, because in real life I'm not into hugging people I -barely know-. I tend to just grin and bear it, though, which I imagine is sending the wrong message.



Exactly - it's not that I hate hugs - it's just that I only give them to friends I know and have gotten to like.  Cuddles... well, those are reserved for a mate.  I'm not open to that sorta thing - I think if you grin and bear it, then yes, you might give them the idea that it was cool to do.  I met a fur back on New Years I'd not talked to before (cousin of a close friend to a fur-friend of mine) and he sorta wanted to do I hug, I stepped back, shook his hand instead.  Nothing against him, just didn't know him, still don't know him.

Another one: The "*Hi!  U du grate stuff man, I luv ur work! lol!  Can you write/draw me...*"  Yep - the "K, thanx, make me something" message.  Artists and writers will be familiar with this one.  Usually borne of a fanboi's over-obsession with your work and a complete lack of social graces when it comes to relating with others.  Grammar and spelling is usually pretty scary too.  These folks often manage to print a quick thanks, then get right to demanding a tweak, addition or totally new piece of art or story to satisfy their own personal kinks, apparently thinking that we live for such e-mails and messages and would be eagar to jump at the opportunity.

... yeah.  Now, I try to keep a polite mindset here and decline the offer while acknowledging the thanks, but sometimes it takes quite a few exchanges (of decreasingly polite stature) before they realize that you're not going to make something up just because they want it.  Very, very annoying.

On the flip side of that, people that take the time to write a nice well-worded e-mail of thanks and useful critisism are wonderful.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 22, 2008)

> EVERYTHING. Especially all them damned furries. They're freaking everywhere.
> 
> 
> Wait... What?



Don't worry, those fucking furries will yiff in hell. Every single one of those dog fucking faggots. >_>



ToeClaws said:


> To add one to the mix: *random furry hugs/cuddles.*  In fan mails over the years, I've gotten a lot of those, indicated as actions.  I also know furs who say in real life they have gotten random such things from people too.  It's annoying because if you don't know someone, why the heck would you hug or nuzzle or cuddle or whatever?  Often furries that are big into MUCKs, RPs, chatting and such forget there are certain social faux pas's that you want to be careful of when talking to or dealing with a stranger.  Good way to get yourself punched.


*glomps*


----------



## Skittle (Aug 22, 2008)

Fur in certain words like fursonally, furieds, etc.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 23, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> So yeah, hyper-herms with the "everything" package are a little annoying.  Closely related to that are people that use "shi" and "hir" to explain such herms.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

The minute I see 'hir', 'zhir', 'shi' or 'sie' I almost immediately *rage*.



ToeClaws said:


> Another one: The "*Hi!  U du grate stuff man, I luv ur work! lol!  Can you write/draw me...*"  Yep - the "K, thanx, make me something" message.  Artists and writers will be familiar with this one.  Usually borne of a fanboi's over-obsession with your work and a complete lack of social graces when it comes to relating with others.  Grammar and spelling is usually pretty scary too.  These folks often manage to print a quick thanks, then get right to demanding a tweak, addition or totally new piece of art or story to satisfy their own personal kinks, apparently thinking that we live for such e-mails and messages and would be eagar to jump at the opportunity.



Now if money is on the table, one DOES jump at the opportunity!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 23, 2008)

I laugh at people who think furries have a persecution complex.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I laugh at people who think furries have a persecution complex.



I laugh at all the furries that do :] .


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I laugh at people who think furries have a persecution complex.



Do I think furries as a whole have a persecution complex? No. A whole lot of furries? INDEED.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Honestly, furs who try too hard.

It gets really annoying after the 3rd or so Dragon-Wolf Cyborg Magician fursona.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2008)

Mokibi said:


> Honestly, furs who try too hard.
> 
> It gets really annoying after the 3rd or so Dragon-Wolf Cyborg Magician fursona.



Get off my case I'm a hit at kid's birthday parties :[ . 

Hey kids watch me pull a rabit out of my hat, and then crush Timmy's dad's car  .

Seriously they love it.


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Get off my case I'm a hit at kid's birthday parties :[ .
> 
> Hey kids watch me pull a rabit out of my hat, and then crush Timmy's dad's car  .
> 
> Seriously they love it.


Oh god, I am lol'ing so much right now.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 23, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> To add one to the mix: *random furry hugs/cuddles.*  In fan mails over the years, I've gotten a lot of those, indicated as actions.  I also know furs who say in real life they have gotten random such things from people too.  It's annoying because if you don't know someone, why the heck would you hug or nuzzle or cuddle or whatever?  Often furries that are big into MUCKs, RPs, chatting and such forget there are certain social faux pas's that you want to be careful of when talking to or dealing with a stranger.  Good way to get yourself punched.



I get them off non furries. Hell, people just hug me. I don't know why, its like instead of saying hello here. People don't speak, they just run up to you and hug you. In fact, I've once seen an emo guy standing in the street with a sign 'Free Hugs'.

My brother got six.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty much everyone and everything in the fandom.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 23, 2008)

AuraTwilight said:


> Pretty much everyone and everything in the fandom.



I have to ask the obvious question.

Why are you in it, then!?


----------



## Mokibi (Aug 23, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> I have to ask the obvious question.
> 
> Why are you in it, then!?


In denial.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 23, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I laugh at people who think furries have a persecution complex.



y wont u stop fursecuting me?????????///////

waaaaaaahhhhhhh



> I have to ask the obvious question.
> 
> Why are you in it, then!?


----------



## AuraTwilight (Aug 23, 2008)

> I have to ask the obvious question.
> 
> Why are you in it, then!?



Because I like the art and anthro animals, but then anything else than that quickly turns into "BAWWW" and "vore" and "diapurs ^____^" and "Yiff <3" and etc. etc.

Most of my best friends are furs, but the majority usually turn out to be immature, socially inept, spoiled brats who turn out unskilled and mentally/physically unfit to the point that I just laugh because if they were an animal like they so desire nature would've wiped their puny asses out.

But then I hate almost everyone, so nothing against the furry fandom especially.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

So far I've only run up on one thing that is Furry Specific that one would hate...

It's the "adding furry meaning to everything ever" thing 

No offense, but half of it doesn't make sense... I mean vore / Macro / Micro / whatever isn't furry specific...

I guess some people are just too obsessed with it and try to turn everything furry, or they want something unique for themselves?

Who knows  but it can get a little annoying


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Scat and grotesque images bug me. So does close-mindedness and stubbornness. I've become used to the rest.

There's also one more thing that peeves me...

YOU!!!!!



j/k <3


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 24, 2008)

Also:  While it isn't specifically a furry peeve, I do have a definite dislike of second-person descriptions.  I mean, if I spot the word "you" anywhere within the first ten words of a character description I close that tab and switch to another page in less than a heartbeat.


----------



## sushikitten (Aug 24, 2008)

Something that happened to me once, and bothers me to this day:

Meet a kid at AC. We talk about art. He finds out that I am an artist with a FA page. I look at his page. Yeah, it's full of hyper-herm-gay-craziness, which isn't my bag, but to each his own. I roll my eyes and show him my page.

Him: Um....do you have any, like, adult art? *giggles*

Me: Er, not really...I have some erotic nudes, but no, like, sexual acts.

Him: Oh....okay....*slinks away disappointed*

I had a huge discussion with people in one of my journals about the prevalence of "crazy" adult furry art so I really don't wanna rehash it. It's just something that gets on my nerves.

Porn doesn't bother me (although I don't do it, I don't begrudge others doing what they enjoy)

Hyper-herm-scat-cub-vore-bioluminescent nipples doesn't bother me per se (I find it ridiculous and offensive but I just close the window, I don't go on a crusade against it)

It DOES bother me that the hyper-herm-etc crap is WAY more prevalent than the "vanilla" porn. I mean seriously guys, you might have sex in your lifetime, but you'll be disappointed because your significant other doesn't have a peepee that's a good 18" long and breasts the size of beachballs and eighteen tongues and crap.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, that is a little much.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2008)

sushikitten said:


> It DOES bother me that the hyper-herm-etc crap is WAY more prevalent than the "vanilla" porn. I mean seriously guys, you might have sex in your lifetime, but you'll be disappointed because your significant other doesn't have a peepee that's a good 18" long and breasts the size of beachballs and eighteen tongues and crap.



I wouldn't worry about that, those people are going to die stinky, morbidly obese virgins, they'll probably have to knock out a wall in their parent's house just to get them out of the basement. The only reason those fetishes exist is so that those people can say that normal sex doesn't work for them and pretend they're not getting it on purpose, it's just so they don't have to face the grim reality that they're so disgusting they couldn't get laid if they tried.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 25, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I wouldn't worry about that, those people are going to die stinky, morbidly obese virgins, they'll probably have to knock out a wall in their parent's house just to get them out of the basement. The only reason those fetishes exist is so that those people can say that normal sex doesn't work for them and pretend they're not getting it on purpose, it's just so they don't have to face the grim reality that they're so disgusting they couldn't get laid if they tried.



WIN.

I know one person this is a great description of. XD Oh... man. Okay, I shush now. About this anyway.

So um, my pet peeve of the furry fandom is obnoxious assholes that use the title of furry like a cover or explanations when they're shitheads.

... And most babyfurs. Not all, just most. I know a few that are tolerable and even pretty fuckin' cool.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> WIN.
> 
> I know one person this is a great description of. XD Oh... man. Okay, I shush now. About this anyway.
> 
> ...



:] , also holy shit I hate when people use being a furry like its a licence to be a  huge disgusting retard and demand that the whole fandom condone any outlandish  stupidity they can come up with. Even worse when said idiots freak out when  people tell them to stop being idiots. Like when some genius is walking around a  con with a diaper full of shit and pitch a fit when they're asked to cut that  shit out because "that's just as bad as what all the evil mundanes that  fursecute us do


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 25, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> :] , also holy shit I hate when people use being a furry like its a licence to be a  huge disgusting retard and demand that the whole fandom condone any outlandish  stupidity they can come up with. Even worse when they freak out at people  telling them to stop being idiots, like asking them to stop walking around the  con with a diaper full of shit, because that's just as bad as what all the evil  mundanes that fursecute us do.



*It's okay Dougie!!!*

I don't freak at them, I just stay away from them. 

But I get what you're saying, hypocrisy sucks. Allow everyone to be openly perverted and obscene, then yell their heads off when they do it in public, off the internet, where there is no back button and there is no delete key. If you see it, you can't unsee it, it's burned in your head.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> *It's okay Dougie!!!*
> 
> I don't freak at them, I just stay away from them.
> 
> But I get what you're saying, hypocrisy sucks. Allow everyone to be openly perverted and obscene, then yell their heads off when they do it in public, off the internet, where there is no back button and there is no delete key. If you see it, you can't unsee it, it's burned in your head.



Crap I think I worded that really badly the first time around, terribly  sorry, hope it makes more sense now  . Honestly I'd freak at them, an adult  walking around in public in a used diaper is just fucking ridiculous. I hate  when people expect to be applauded for defining themselves by their fetishes and  shoving them in everyone else's face, no matter how stupid or unhygienic they  may be.


----------



## parsley (Aug 25, 2008)

Weapons. Too many weapons. Everyone's furry persona MUST have some massive sword or gun or several of each. I don't get it. It enrages me so much I'm tempted to pull out my sniper rifle and... Oh wait! I don't have one. Imagine that.

Sorry for that. Some of the weird fetish stuff is quite beyond my mental grasp, but as long as all parties involved are fully consenting and keep it private...


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 25, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> So um, my pet peeve of the furry fandom is obnoxious assholes that use the title of furry like a cover or explanations when they're shitheads.


Here, use this:








I forget where I found it.  Somewhere on the forums here, probably.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> ... And most babyfurs. Not all, just most. I know a few that are tolerable and even pretty fuckin' cool.



AUGH I FORGOT ABOUT BABYFURS (how?). That's one of the most bothersome things... ugh. There are very few that I can tolerate (YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE). I tend to lump babyfurs/diaperfurs/those who fap to cub porn into the same group. Babies aren't sexy, guys. Yes, being attracted to babies -does- make you a pedo. Stop it.



Whitenoise said:


> :] , also holy shit I hate when people use being a furry like its a licence to be a  huge disgusting retard and demand that the whole fandom condone any outlandish  stupidity they can come up with. Even worse when said idiots freak out when  people tell them to stop being idiots. Like when some genius is walking around a  con with a diaper full of shit and pitch a fit when they're asked to cut that  shit out because "that's just as bad as what all the evil mundanes that  fursecute us do



UGhkljdafsdaf. I ran into this person who was drawing pictures of his pet dog's penis, and when I called him out for molesting his dog he freaked out and said I should be nice to him because OMG WE'RE BOTH FURRIES.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 25, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Here, use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We should post that picture everywhere. Maybe furries will stop forcing fetishes on other people. I doubt it though.

Oh, and cub porn is still paeophilia - so why do we allow it? Its *ILLEGAL*.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not pedophilia. It's like lolicon. And I _like_ lolicon. Dare you fight me over this?


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's not pedophilia. It's like lolicon. And I _like_ lolicon. Dare you fight me over this?



Yes, to protect all those children who will be victims of your evil lolicon. XD

I'm not scared of you, you're a pink blob! (Well, either that or Evee, and Evee doesnt look up to much)


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 25, 2008)

Not the pedophilia/lolita argument again . . . .


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's not pedophilia. It's like lolicon. And I _like_ lolicon. Dare you fight me over this?



No, I'm not going to argue with you about this.  That would throw this conversation way off. HOWEVER, if you want to have a discussion with me about it, hit me up on AIM some time (Monkeycat Burger).

SIDE NOTE: I don't really agree with that "it's a responsibility" image (sorry Skifi :c). I don't think there's any responsibility that comes with being a furry, it's just a fandom. Or maybe I misunderstood the point...


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 25, 2008)

What I always notice, and bothers me, is that the majority of the discussions in the fandom are introspective, repetitive, and flat.
Then someone comes along and points this out.
And then it continues, because no-one can come up with anything creative or at least different to gripe about.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Oh, and cub porn is still paeophilia - so why do we allow it? Its *ILLEGAL*.


No, it's not.  It's not illegal if it's *FICTIONAL.*


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 25, 2008)

^Maybe people really are just acting out their stereotypes?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 25, 2008)

You know I think we're missing one of the other big pet-peeves here about the fandom: *Drama*

Though not entirely unique to the fur/scalie fandom, we have certainly perfected this fine art and taken it to supercharged extremes.  Those who are guilty of it are like the emotional equivalent of a thermite reaction.  To the outsiders with more of a check and balance on their emotional stature, it can be highly entertaining, but most often, is just plain annoying.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> No, it's not.  It's not illegal if it's *FICTIONAL.*



ACTUALLY, the law says that fictional characters [edit] that are minors depicted in sexual situations [/edit] can be illegal too, HOWEVER, the big issue is that it says it is not illegal if it has artistic merit, yet never defines any way to determine what has artistic merit and what doesn't.

AUGSDKDFSDF SORRY TRYING NOT TO GET OFF TRACK, but not trying hard enough.

Uhh what else bothers me...

People who are over-protective of character designs. Yes. Not necessary to whine at someone for having the same spots and stars in their character design. If they steal a whole dang character, sure, but it's silly to claim little tiny bits like that, and I've seen it happen a loooot.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 25, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> People who are over-protective of character designs. Yes. Not necessary to whine at someone for having the same spots and stars in their character design. If they steal a whole dang character, sure, but it's silly to claim little tiny bits like that, and I've seen it happen a loooot.



My characters aren't "complex" enough for me to complain =D It's the personality that counts, anyways.

Oh, a pet peeve of mine is characters that are overly complicated, covered in spots and stripes and rainbows of colors, even with specific codes for each color to make sure you get them JUST RIGHT. Because that's what people want when you draw them. Not a speck out of place.

Ugh, isn't it nicer just to have a simpler, easier to draw design that's actually reminiscent of the animal you're supposed to be? Well, African Wild dogs can be all puzzled up, but I should get a little artistic freedom with placing the spots just so long as I get the major points right. Right? =D


----------



## A terrible situation (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally hate the aforemetioned people who feel the need to insert "fur" into everything; the excessive cutesyness that pervades this fandom, and how much everyone complains, whether it be people complaining about "mundanes", or people complaining about people complaining about "mundanes," or people complaining about people complaining about people complaining about "mundanes," they fail to realize that NOBODY CARES.

People take this stuff too seriously.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 25, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> ACTUALLY, the law says that fictional characters [edit] that are minors depicted in sexual situations [/edit] can be illegal too, HOWEVER, the big issue is that it says it is not illegal if it has artistic merit, yet never defines any way to determine what has artistic merit and what doesn't.



I always figured pedophiles could use anthropomorphism to skirt child pornography laws because of the argument that they're not trying to depict humans, since the laws are rather nebulous when it comes to illustrations. The whole argument is rather flimsy either way, and it'll be a disaster for the fandom when the public find out, wonder how many hotels are gonna want to host cons after that skeleton gets dragged out of the fandom's collective closet.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Yes, to protect all those children who will be victims of your evil lolicon. XD
> 
> I'm not scared of you, you're a pink blob! (Well, either that or Evee, and Evee doesnt look up to much)


I don't see any _real_ children locked up in my basement. Just anime pictures of such.

Edit: I CAN TURN INTO ARCEUS


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Nargle said:


> My characters aren't "complex" enough for me to complain =D It's the personality that counts, anyways.
> 
> Oh, a pet peeve of mine is characters that are overly complicated, covered in spots and stripes and rainbows of colors, even with specific codes for each color to make sure you get them JUST RIGHT. Because that's what people want when you draw them. Not a speck out of place.
> 
> Ugh, isn't it nicer just to have a simpler, easier to draw design that's actually reminiscent of the animal you're supposed to be? Well, African Wild dogs can be all puzzled up, but I should get a little artistic freedom with placing the spots just so long as I get the major points right. Right? =D



Oh jeez, yeah... I've always strived to create simple characters (except for that one I made as a joke... hehe). I've tried some more obscure/unused species, but even then when I choose the colors, it tends to be colored similary to the actual species. Example: the character on the left is supposed to be a cotton top tamarin. I didn't really stray that far from the actual animal's markings.



Whitenoise said:


> I always figured pedophiles could use anthropomorphism to skirt child pornography laws because of the argument that they're not trying to depict humans, since the laws are rather nebulous when it comes to illustrations. The whole argument is rather flimsy either way, and it'll be a disaster for the fandom when the public find out, wonder how many hotels are gonna want to host cons after that skeleton gets dragged out of the fandom's collective closet.



While I'd love to discuss this issue further with you, I'll have to control myself and stay on topic. Why I bothered to reply I don't know. I guess. Yeah.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 25, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I don't really agree with that "it's a responsibility" image (sorry Skifi :c). I don't think there's any responsibility that comes with being a furry, it's just a fandom. Or maybe I misunderstood the point...



I think the point is that it's not cool to claim you're something as an excuse for how you act.
Conduct yourself respectfully, take pride in your actions, be responsible for yourself. I mean, uh, if everyone didn't act like choads, maybe furries as a whole wouldn't be seen as a bunch of perverts.

Personally, I would like to show the furry fandom off to my narrow-minded family as a community of artists, writers, musicians, and animal lovers that find inspration in animals and mythical creatures. Fuck, that's what I thought it was before I came to Furaffinity and realized that this fandom is about worshiping the almighty cock. (Fuck tits, 75% of us are gay, so it's the cock, and I don't mind, I mean, nothin' like some dangly dong bits.) (...Okay, tits can be our demi-god.)

Not saying I want dongs abolished, just, would be nice if dongs weren't the first thing in the doorway. 

... Yeah, I'll go ahead and say it, I think that anything that would be classified as "18+" or "Mature"... or even "Obscure" (so we can get the diaperfur artists, the cubfur artists, and the inflation/fatfur artists into the lump too) should be a seperate artist's alley. 

There's no need for it, and it's not that great of an idea seeing as we already check people's convention badges at the door before they can enter the artist's alley or dealer's den. There's no worry about some 'mundane' seeing it.

...But think about it, I think it's safe to say that even people without internet have started to hear of furries and our bad stigma. I've heard of people coming to the con out of curiousity. 

So maybe it might be an idea to seperate the clean and tame from the obscene and deviant. Personally, I think it would show we have standards and procedures. Some kinda order.

So far, we just look like one huge orgy with animals involved. (Not to mention the other unfathomable amounts of perversion that would somehow become included in the retelling of the orgy stories to others.)






....The furry fandom is like one big Aristocrats joke. We just can't go too far or be too filthy with it, it's not possible.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 25, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> ....The furry fandom is like one big Aristocrats joke. We just can't go too far or be too filthy with it, it's not possible.




Never has there been a better descriptor for the fandom.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 25, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I always figured pedophiles could use anthropomorphism to skirt child pornography laws because of the argument that they're not trying to depict humans, since the laws are rather nebulous when it comes to illustrations. The whole argument is rather flimsy either way, and it'll be a disaster for the fandom when the public find out, wonder how many hotels are gonna want to host cons after that skeleton gets dragged out of the fandom's collective closet.



I know how you feel, I've thought about this before too. =/

But I kinda agree with the Monkeykitty, I'd like to discuss this further with you, but I'd rather do so outside this forum thread.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 25, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Here, use this:
> image
> 
> I forget where I found it.  Somewhere on the forums here, probably.


I remember that! It was posted here _ages_ ago. I've been looking for it for a while. Thanks.



> Pet Peeves of the Furry Fandom You know I think we're missing one of the other big pet-peeves here about the fandom: Drama
> 
> Though not entirely unique to the fur/scalie fandom, we have certainly perfected this fine art and taken it to supercharged extremes. Those who are guilty of it are like the emotional equivalent of a thermite reaction. To the outsiders with more of a check and balance on their emotional stature, it can be highly entertaining, but most often, is just plain annoying.


Yeah, but *furry drama* is one of the most unbelieveably entertaining things in history.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 25, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I think the point is that it's not cool to claim you're something as an excuse for how you act.
> Conduct yourself respectfully, take pride in your actions, be responsible for yourself. I mean, uh, if everyone didn't act like choads, maybe furries as a whole wouldn't be seen as a bunch of perverts.



True enough. I would just hope for a word other than "responsibility," though I have no idea what to put there instead. :B How useful am I! 



Albino-Kitsune said:


> Personally, I would like to show the furry fandom off to my narrow-minded family as a community of artists, writers, musicians, and animal lovers that find inspration in animals and mythical creatures. Fuck, that's what I thought it was before I came to Furaffinity and realized that this fandom is about worshiping the almighty cock. (Fuck tits, 75% of us are gay, so it's the cock, and I don't mind, I mean, nothin' like some dangly dong bits.) (...Okay, tits can be our demi-god.)



SDJKFSDF SO RELATE. When I entered the fandom, I thought it was this awesome art community for people that liked animals. I was in love with it. But, after seeing SO MUCH perversion, I've been hesitant to say the word "furry" in reference to myself. I don't even want to show my art to people (in real life) anymore for fear that I'd be thought a pervert. 



Albino-Kitsune said:


> ... Yeah, I'll go ahead and say it, I think that anything that would be classified as "18+" or "Mature"... or even "Obscure" (so we can get the diaperfur artists, the cubfur artists, and the inflation/fatfur artists into the lump too) should be a seperate artist's alley.



YES PLEASE. It's like we need a whole new name for the folks who don't want to be associated with that stuff (that or a new name for the other end of the spectrum). "Anthro Artist" hasn't been cutting it for me. It's like I have to specify any time I tell a new person about my art... I draw furry art BUT I DON'T THINK PUPPIES AND KITTIES ARE HOT.



Albino-Kitsune said:


> ....The furry fandom is like one big Aristocrats joke. We just can't go too far or be too filthy with it, it's not possible.



Soon there will be a dead kitten fetish OH SHI--


----------



## Nargle (Aug 26, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> YES PLEASE. It's like we need a whole new name for the folks who don't want to be associated with that stuff (that or a new name for the other end of the spectrum). "Anthro Artist" hasn't been cutting it for me. It's like I have to specify any time I tell a new person about my art... I draw furry art BUT I DON'T THINK PUPPIES AND KITTIES ARE HOT.



**Thinks** Immaculate Anthro? \=3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 26, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Never has there been a better descriptor for the fandom.



Heee~ Well, thank you. 



Monkeykitten said:


> True enough. I would just hope for a word other than "responsibility," though I have no idea what to put there instead. :B How useful am I!



I think responsibility works. I mean, it's a _responsibility_ to maintain some sense of dignity or image. We gripe and bitch so much about how we're persecuted, why not do something about it and show some restraint... some responsibility. XP ...I don't even know if I'm making any sense. Something in the back of my mind screams I'm being a hypocrite.



Monkeykitten said:


> SDJKFSDF SO RELATE. When I entered the fandom, I thought it was this awesome art community for people that liked animals. I was in love with it. But, after seeing SO MUCH perversion, I've been hesitant to say the word "furry" in reference to myself. I don't even want to show my art to people (in real life) anymore for fear that I'd be thought a pervert.



Yeah, I remember when I was in catholic school and all my classmates would make fun of me cause I drew 'squirrel porn'. (Okay, the story was someone saw me drawing my bat character laying on top of my friend's goat character, but to the mind of one looking for perversion, they were fucking, but for some reason, they just would say I was drawing 'squirrel porn'.)

Since then, I stopped letting random people view my sketchbooks. If they do manage to see my work though, and ask me about the subject matter, I just say I draw character art and leave it at that. I CAN AVOID BEING A FURRY, I THINK.




Monkeykitten said:


> It's like we need a whole new name for the folks who don't want to be associated with that stuff (that or a new name for the other end of the spectrum). "Anthro Artist" hasn't been cutting it for me. It's like I have to specify any time I tell a new person about my art... I draw furry art BUT I DON'T THINK PUPPIES AND KITTIES ARE HOT.



INDEED SIR. Anthro Artist hasn't been cutting it for me either, and character artist feels too detached when used within the furry crowd. I'm not sure what we could be. ...I'd say call ourselves fluffies but even I couldn't stomach that furfaggotry.

Maybe we could move in on the Otherkin's territory, take their word and redefine their definition. ...What?



Monkeykitten said:


> Soon there will be a dead kitten fetish OH SHI--



Rule 36.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 26, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I laugh at all the furries that do :] .



Fortunately, the two are no mutually exclusive, and I agree that the furries who *do* have a persecution complex deserve all the laughter we can produce.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> People that 'fur' up words.
> 
> 'Furvert'. 'Fursona'. 'Furtishes'. Please, just kill yourself. We don't need to see you rape the English language.



YES.
Though the only word I say out of those is "fursona" because it makes more sense.
I tend to stick to "character" though.

Uhhh, the stupid words like "MURR", "yiffy", "mate", "paws", "pawing off", "footpaws", ETC.
UGGH THAT GRINDS MY GEARS.
Another thing?
When there's a picture that's well coloured/detailed and everything, and people make comments like "MURR, HES HAWT".
I would get offended if that's all people were pointing out.
]:

Uhmmm, and muscle/fat/inflation fetishes.
Jesus Christ.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 27, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> YES PLEASE. It's like we need a whole new name for the folks who don't want to be associated with that stuff (that or a new name for the other end of the spectrum). "Anthro Artist" hasn't been cutting it for me. It's like I have to specify any time I tell a new person about my art... I draw furry art BUT I DON'T THINK PUPPIES AND KITTIES ARE HOT.




I call myself an "anthro artist" instead of a "furry", TBH.
]:
I have to clarify that I don't fuck animals every time I say I draw furry art, because people are stupid and the first thing they think of is "OMG DOGFUCKER".
But that also goes hand-in-hand with the people who "MURRR" over red rockets.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 28, 2008)

Clayton said:


> I call myself an "anthro artist" instead of a "furry", TBH.
> ]:
> I have to clarify that I don't fuck animals every time I say I draw furry art, because people are stupid and the first thing they think of is "OMG DOGFUCKER".
> But that also goes hand-in-hand with the people who "MURRR" over red rockets.



Can we also have a new term for people who play D&D but aren't fat nerds living in their parent's basement and pretend to be actual wizards?
I mean, every time I tell someone I play D&D I have to explain that I do not hang myself when my thief is killed by a trap.


----------



## dsand101 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh well, time to toss my two cents into this, for what it is worth.  Let's see, where to begin, cause just about everything has been said from the extreme right, the extreme left, and those of us caught in the middle of this.  So many times in threads like this on usenet and beyond, I've preached live and let live, if they are in your face, take a step back, well, the complaints outweigh the compliments so what can ya do?  So many times I've said don't worry about it unless they put a gun to your head and so far all I've seen is the complainers putting a gun to their heads and say, "Icky poo!, the stuff going on is making me do this."  After awhile, it gets old folks, but I guess that's life.  Some of the more seasoned folks have learned to put up a separation between what is weird and what is normal in the genre, but with each new generation that discovers this genre, there are those who want to make sure everyone is informed.  What can I say, I'm just one person how managed to grow a thick skin despite the sandblasting this genre gets, sooner or later ya run out of skin to grow, but again, what can ya do?  Oh sure, you can jump on the bandwagon to clean up the mess and blast those who keeps tracking dirt into the genre, but to what end.

Trying to change folks to go with one mindset, a clean friendly fandom is like herding cats, or in the case of this genre, herding scantly clad catgirls.  But if they gotta try, let them, after all, it's their quarter, let them spend it the way they want.  Some of us will still stand in the background and wait to see how much of a mess this can get.  There, I've said it, I'm done.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 29, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Can we also have a new term for people who play D&D but aren't fat nerds living in their parent's basement and pretend to be actual wizards?
> I mean, every time I tell someone I play D&D I have to explain that I do not hang myself when my thief is killed by a trap.



*shrug* Maybe it's unreasonable for me to wish that associating with a group didn't at the same time make me equal with the oddest members of that group. Sadly, I can't pick and choose who is in a group that I belong to, and it's silly to expect to be a part of a pristine fandom where everyone feels the same way about it as I do. I can't control my environment to that extent, and if I really hated being "dirtied" by these things that bother me, I ought to not associate with any groups at all. If I feel being guilty by association is truly _that_ unfair, then it would be best for me to not connect myself with a group that has elements I dislike. I've been considering this a lot lately, and yet I still find something is holding me back from departing this fandom altogether. It's those amazing friends that I've made, and the awesome people I continue to meet while I remain a part of the furry fandom. Something makes me think I can't have my cake and eat it, too.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2008)

my pet peve is the male majority in the fandom, come on closet furrychicks, we know your out there


----------



## Nargle (Aug 29, 2008)

Gnome said:


> my pet peve is the male majority in the fandom, come on closet furrychicks, we know your out there



**Waves hand wildly, hopping up and down** Meeeee!!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2008)

=^_^= there you  are *pat pat*, now wheres the rest, lol


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 29, 2008)

i hate stubborn people 

especially people who say they hate gays, furries, blacks etc, without a reason too

like they'll hate gay people, because their friends have decided it's cool to hate them, or they say a load of shit about furries when they know absolutely nothing about them

and if you try to convince them that there's no reason to hate them, the reasons are always terrible


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 29, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> *shrug* Maybe it's unreasonable for me to wish that associating with a group didn't at the same time make me equal with the oddest members of that group. Sadly, I can't pick and choose who is in a group that I belong to, and it's silly to expect to be a part of a pristine fandom where everyone feels the same way about it as I do. I can't control my environment to that extent, and if I really hated being "dirtied" by these things that bother me, I ought to not associate with any groups at all. If I feel being guilty by association is truly _that_ unfair, then it would be best for me to not connect myself with a group that has elements I dislike.



No, I don't think that's unreasonable at all. But as far as I'm concerned, being lumped in with the pervs isn't your fault, but the fault of the people doing the lumping.


----------



## Honeymane (Aug 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I always figured pedophiles could use anthropomorphism to skirt child pornography laws because of the argument that they're not trying to depict humans, since the laws are rather nebulous when it comes to illustrations. The whole argument is rather flimsy either way, and it'll be a disaster for the fandom when the public find out, wonder how many hotels are gonna want to host cons after that skeleton gets dragged out of the fandom's collective closet.



Yeah, I'm pretty sick of every pervert on the planet using the fandom as a bomb shelter.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 29, 2008)

I have quite a few pet peeves....but the main ones are as follows.

I really dislike seeing furries jump on people, online, or offline, just because they don't like the fandom. It's okay for people to not like us. It's called freewill. When furs get all butt-hurt because not everyone accepts them, it grinds on my nerves a bit.

Another thing, is how sometimes you get treated like a criminal for either being objective when it comes the fandom, or having an opinion. I understand that people  tend to be into different things. I can tolerate that. It doesn't mean I have to accept it. When I first joined the fandom I had a horrible experience with a fur who wasn't a fur, who pretended to be one, so he could prey (sexually) upon females within the fandom. That almost ruined it for me. Then I realized....I just have to remember that you can't trust everyone. So I carry with me, to this day, the reality that you do have to judge people, including people in your own fandom, to keep the place safe, and yourself safe. That doesn't mean you have to be paranoid....just don't be afraid to ask questions, and give positive critisizm.

That is about it really. I don't like furs who attack people for not accepting the fandom, because you can't expect acceptane if you cannot tolerate differing opinions. The sometimes overwhelming negativity towards those who do have opinions, or chose to be objective turns into a pet peeve in itself.

I really do love the fandom, but the people....they can get on my nerves sometimes with certain behavior.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I really dislike seeing furries jump on people, online, or offline, just because they don't like the fandom. It's okay for people to not like us. It's called freewill. When furs get all butt-hurt because not everyone accepts them, it grinds on my nerves a bit.



As true as this is, there's also quite a few people out there who will label any disagreement with their opinion on furries as "bawwww fursecution!"


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I really dislike seeing furries jump on people, online, or offline


So, does this mean you are not a glomp supporter?


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 30, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I don't really agree with that "it's a responsibility" image (sorry Skifi :c). I don't think there's any responsibility that comes with being a furry, it's just a fandom. Or maybe I misunderstood the point...



I don't think it's addressing responsibility for the fandom as a whole, but on a personal level, that they should take responsibility for whatever weirdness/perversion, and not blame on the fact they are a furry. But I digress; my peeve has been addressed well enough.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2008)

Some dude called me a zoophile dogfucker on youtube. So I mentioned 4chan's bad past with child porn.

I notice how people tend to clump furry into one massive zoo-orgy group. If that's the case, then what about channers? They must all love child porn and random violence.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeh, it's all a bunch of stupid, irrational misconceptions that people choose to believe, rather than arming themselves with facts thru research.

Misanthropy...building...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> As true as this is, there's also quite a few people out there who will label any disagreement with their opinion on furries as "bawwww fursecution!"



I know this. I've been accused of such just for discussing things in a polite, non-aggressive manner. However that some people do this, does not excuse furries from being too aggressive and trying to force feed others to "ACCEPT MY FANDOM OR ELSE I WILL VERBALLY RAPE YOU!"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> So, does this mean you are not a glomp supporter?



That depends....If I am in costume I want the person glomping me to be in my range of vision and indicate he/she is about to glomp me. I am a short maned wolf. I can be knocked over quite easily.

That is what is bad about Anime cons.....people have no sense when people are in full animal costumes. Look! Person in furrie costume! Glomp it from behind! Everyone do it!


----------



## kitsune_wolf (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a bit of an odd pet peeve that no one else has mentioned yet.

Nipples.

Okay okay I know that sounds odd, but say thereâ€™s a perfectly normal picture of something female sheâ€™s naked, but thatâ€™s okay, Bugs Bunny is naked and that bothers no one, except you can see her nipples. Sheâ€™s got thick fur covering _everything_ except the nipples. _Why?_

If you drawing a furry nude, draw a furry nude, if your drawing something from a pant-less fandom draw them without bits, but this half and half thing really bugs me.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 30, 2008)

My pet peeves are everyone who:
Is a zoophile, or has sex with animals, even if the animal *seems* to like it.
Is involved in 3/4 of the tabs in the browse section of the main site.
Puts 'fur' in words.
Thinks they are going to turn into a furry, or have a spirit of an animal.
Talks in first person as though they are an anthro, not in stories but as they post. "I was running in a forest the other day, and hunted a rabbit. After it was dead I picked it up with my paw, and ate it. I think that no one knows I'm actually Scruffy Wolfypaws."
Draws porn regularly. Get a fucking girlfriend.
Draws cub porn. BAD FURS, WHAT CHA GON, WHAT CHA GON, WHAT CHA GONNA DO, WHEN CH-RIS HAN-SEN COME FOR YOU?!
Yiffs in RPs.
Wears a fursuit when they browse this site.
Has their _fursona_ and/or username have the words: Fur, paw, a species of animal, a color, fluffy, bark, fang, a mood, or wulf in their name.
EDIT: Has their fursona with a HUGE!!!!111!!!111 crotch. And they mention how AWEZOME!!!11!11!!!111 it is and put it a story and FALCON PPPUUUNNCHHH it in the TAME section.
And others.


----------



## Entropy (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Bastardisation of the English language by adding "fur" into every possible word.

 2. Bawwwwwwwing. You all know what I mean. Stop fucking whining, nobody cares and you're not hurt anyway. Fucking man up or something.

 3. Completely unoriginal fursonas/ones which have been nicked from other games/universes/artists.

 4. Weird-ass fetishes. I'm talking fchan /ah/ section here. I tolerate them and I wouldn't criticise people for liking them, but they're still fucking weird. I mean, _you actually get off to this stuff_? Some of it is hardly even recognisable as porn. It's more like stuff you'd expect to see in pictures of the Holocaust or something.

 5. Therians and otherkin. *YOU. ARE. NOT. ANIMALS! OK?*

6. Complete idiots who can't spell and don't know how to use simple English grammar. Although this is more of a general internet thing, I've noticed that it's particularly bad in some furry communities, including this one.

7. Artists needing to sexualise EVERY bit of art that they create. If you want to draw porn, go ahead and draw proper porn that I can actually fap to. If you're going to draw art, LEAVE IT AS JUST ART. DON'T ADD VAGUE HINTS OF SEXINESS THAT ARE COMPLETELY UNNECESSARY. TwoKinds is particularly bad in this respect.

8. Furries who rub their furriness in everyone's faces and want acceptance from everyone. Sure, be furry, but don't cram it down everyone else's throats and expect them to like it. It pisses me off to see furries who flaunt it like some kind of medal.

9. "Furry pride". In the same vein as the above peeve, but on a wider scale. There's nothing to be proud of anyway. So what, you like cartoon animals? Big fucking deal. Nobody cares except other furries. Gay pride also pisses me off, and I'm bi. It's not a big deal, don't make one of it.

10. People who act like they actually are an anthropomorphic animal. This is a general thing. Growling, snarling et cetera in real life. Using phrases like "facepaw". No, it's "face*palm*", dickheads. You don't have paws.


----------



## Toxicat (Aug 30, 2008)

I hate all the butthurt emo kids. Last night one of them posted a lulzier than lulz 'suicide note' on his FA journal, and in it he listed the people who "were mean to him", followed by a metric butt-ton of "I so sorriez *glomp glomp* ;__; etc". What really made it great was that he sicked his equally illiterate butt buddies on the people who reported him for tracing, while at the same time, sent private messages to us crying that he just wanted to be friends. 

The whole thing was so over the top and just so stupid, but on the other side of that same coin, reminded me of what I do love about this fandom: Fucking furry drama. You can't have awesome furry drama like that without butthurt emo kids, alas.

I also hate diaper furs, cub porn, people who refer to furry as a lifestyle (lol), and sparkle-pretty rainbow eye bleach characters. Because, you know, God forbid you aren't colored neon colors with stripes, spots, and conveniently placed vanity scars.

Oh, and when people upload SL screenshots to their gallery.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 30, 2008)

Toxicat said:


> Diaper furs,
> People who refer to furry as a lifestyle,
> Sparkle-pretty rainbow eye bleach characters.
> Vanity scars.
> ...



You summed it up right there.
Oh and fat fetishes.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 30, 2008)

kitsune_wolf said:


> I have a bit of an odd pet peeve that no one else has mentioned yet.
> 
> Nipples.
> 
> ...


Well, think about it.
In the wild, you can see an animals nipples.
How else would the babies drink milk?

I don't see it as a big problem.
Unless your character is like.... a Collie or something that has long hair.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 30, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Can we also have a new term for people who play D&D but aren't fat nerds living in their parent's basement and pretend to be actual wizards?
> I mean, every time I tell someone I play D&D I have to explain that I do not hang myself when my thief is killed by a trap.



AAHAHAHA
Omg.
Uhmm.... hmmm....
A.. kid who plays D&D when he has free time?


----------



## AxlePerri (Aug 30, 2008)

I like everything except the pedophiles


----------



## kitsune_wolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Clayton said:


> Well, think about it.
> In the wild, you can see an animals nipples.
> How else would the babies drink milk?
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what I meant, animals with long fur like a Collie. Or an animal in it's winter coat like an arctic fox. Or something drawn in the style of, say for example, Sally from Sonic.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 30, 2008)

Toxicat said:


> I hate all the butthurt emo kids. Last night one of them posted a lulzier than lulz 'suicide note' on his FA journal, and in it he listed the people who "were mean to him", followed by a metric butt-ton of "I so sorriez *glomp glomp* ;__; etc". What really made it great was that he sicked his equally illiterate butt buddies on the people who reported him for tracing, while at the same time, sent private messages to us crying that he just wanted to be friends.
> 
> The whole thing was so over the top and just so stupid, but on the other side of that same coin, reminded me of what I do love about this fandom: *Fucking furry drama*. You can't have awesome furry drama like that without butthurt emo kids, alas.



Okay, someone PLEASE explain to me why NORMAL drama is magically made special by the fact that it's done by a FURRY.

What the hell? This emo kid could have just as easily been some narutard on DA, yet there's no such thing as "anime drama." Or, at least I've never heard of it. Why does it have a special title if he's a furry? Or, HEY! Maybe we could call it.. gasp! TEENAGE ANGST. BEING A KID. IMMATURITY. I mean, what the hell does it even have to do with furries??

So please, explain why being a furry has the power to enhance drama. Otherwise, I suppose we'll need to start making up other useless drama titles, like "Volleyball drama," or "musician drama."

I guess the above is probably my biggest pet peeve. Maybe if furry drama, you know, had something to do with furries, then it would make more sense.


----------



## Toxicat (Aug 30, 2008)

I kinda slap a "furry drama" label on drama that revolves, in some way, around bullshit found exclusively with furries/anthro artists. In this case, and most, that drama specifically involves outright stealing someone's character or character design (tracing, recoloring other artist's work) and the bitchfits that surround doing that.

Sorry if I wasn't specific enough; I didn't mean any harm to those not involved in that kind of flabberjabber. There is definitely emo kid bullshit, otherkin bullshit, any-label-known-to-internets bullshit, but this is a furry bullshit thread.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 30, 2008)

Toxicat said:


> I kinda slap a "furry drama" label on drama that revolves, in some way, around bullshit found exclusively with furries/anthro artists. In this case, and most, that drama specifically involves outright stealing someone's character or character design (tracing, recoloring other artist's work) and the bitchfits that surround doing that.
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't specific enough; I didn't mean any harm to those not involved in that kind of flabberjabber. There is definitely emo kid bullshit, otherkin bullshit, any-label-known-to-internets bullshit, but this is a furry bullshit thread.



Emo kids and art thieves are not exclusive to furries >.<

But so, from what I've gathered, furry drama is defined by who you're talking to? So, if you were posting that on a thread about dogs, it'd be "dog drama?" 

**CONFUSED!!!** ;.;


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 30, 2008)

The members of the fandom who shove their fetishes into everyone's face.
Pornographic cub art.
Character designs which are overly complex, with tons of little accessories, markings, and colors.


----------



## Toxicat (Aug 30, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Emo kids and art thieves are not exclusive to furries >.<
> 
> But so, from what I've gathered, furry drama is defined by who you're talking to? So, if you were posting that on a thread about dogs, it'd be "dog drama?"
> 
> **CONFUSED!!!** ;.;



There just isn't art theft drama like art theft drama in the furry community. I mean, the occasional flare-up of bullshit hitting the fan may be seen with human animu characters on DA or Gaia, but dammit if it isn't as fascinating to watch as furry meltdowns, because yes, that is the superior drama. I can say that while being 100% positive that I just wouldn't flip my shit the same way if a fairly generic human character was stolen, versus a fursona that has so much more personal meaning or some crap like that. 

I'm kind of surprised that you're asking me to analyze my opinion while the "I hate the paedos" comments are allowed to slide on by  There are paedos outside the furry community, just like there are art thieves outside of the furry community. Right now, we're just picking on those found within that community.

I feel bad for hijacking the thread, but yeah, that's how I feel. I'm sorry if you found offense to how I worded it but, ultimately, I'm not sorry for that opinion by itself.

(This post was brought to you by caffeine and sleep-deprived tomfoolery; ignore any run-on sentences or ramble ramble ramble.)


----------



## Nargle (Aug 30, 2008)

Toxicat said:


> There just isn't art theft drama like art theft drama in the furry community. I mean, the occasional flare-up of bullshit hitting the fan may be seen with human animu characters on DA or Gaia, but dammit if it isn't as fascinating to watch as furry meltdowns, because yes, that is the superior drama.



Again, HOW is it different?

I've seen lots of human anime characters get stolen on DA, and the public flips out just as much as if it was a furry. Same with any other type of artist. Such as.. all the drama that spawned this image.

So is there any defining feature that furry drama posesses that is 100% exclusive to the fandom?

By the way, Animal art =/= furry art. Not EVERY person who draws animals is a furry.



Toxicat said:


> I can say that while being 100% positive that I just wouldn't flip my shit the same way if a fairly generic human character was stolen, versus a fursona that has so much more personal meaning or some crap like that.



Just because you like your animal characters better then your human ones doesn't mean EVERYBODY feels that way. Not all human characters are "generic." Some people REALLY like their human characters.

Honestly though, I can't see anything wrong with stealing the design for a character, anyways. Come on, can that even be considered stealing? Art theft is one thing.. but a design? Why should all blue wolves with a pink star belong to one person? People steal from nature all the time, too, right? Why does your character have to be 100% unique? If we HAD to be 100% unique, there'd eventually have to be some sort of system for developing your characters, that way no design ended up being repeated. And that doesn't promote creativity AT ALL! But.. I digress...  



Toxicat said:


> I'm kind of surprised that you're asking me to analyze my opinion while the "I hate the paedos" comments are allowed to slide on by  There are paedos outside the furry community, just like there are art thieves outside of the furry community. Right now, we're just picking on those found within that community.
> 
> I feel bad for hijacking the thread, but yeah, that's how I feel. I'm sorry if you found offense to how I worded it but, ultimately, I'm not sorry for that opinion by itself.
> 
> (This post was brought to you by caffeine and sleep-deprived tomfoolery; ignore any run-on sentences or ramble ramble ramble.)



I don't really know what a "paedo" is, but at least they're not calling it "furry-paedos." The fact of the matter is, nobody is saying "paedos" are exclusive to the furry fandom. They're just involved with it. Just like, it's annoying how many penises there are on FA, but that doesn't mean there aren't any penises elsewhere. However, "furry drama" is extremely exclusive. 

(By the way, I'm not trying to pick on you. Anyone could step in and try to help explain this to me, I'm not trying to start a debate with just you. I'm just looking for some clarity =3)


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 30, 2008)

i don't like how the word "cub" is no longer innocent

i honestly chose my screen name before i had heard of furries and at the time i was 12 and related myself to older lion/tiger/wolf/bear/ect cubs who are just beginning to learn the ways of the world and thus are on their way to adult hood but still have their babyish innocence, so i called my self beastcub. it also was very related to the book i was working on called beast sagas about these made up creatures so the name beastcub was very personal as it related to my book.

now that i have learned of diaper furs, baby furs, and worst yet cub porn (not that i lump it with baby furs, from what i understand its another form of infantilisum and quite innocent if howbeit odd) i wish i had not associated myself with it by having cub in my fan name.

i just wish i my screen name did not have cub in it as too many people have assumed i am a babyfur. i have faced accepeted lots of pursecution on the net and IRL for being furry/otaku/fantasy fan/nature obssessed (kids in Highschool gave me some real crap about liking fantasy) and i don't want to put up with any bullshit about being a baby fur when I AM NOT ONE, if i was one i would further just take the crap and stick up for myself.

and i can't very well change my name now as my business has grown alot and its by the same name, and i get alot of hits on my site from web searches for "beastcub creations"


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2008)

Simply put, furries are notorious for their drama.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 30, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I think responsibility works. I mean, it's a _responsibility_ to maintain some sense of dignity or image. We gripe and bitch so much about how we're persecuted, why not do something about it and show some restraint... some responsibility. XP ...I don't even know if I'm making any sense. Something in the back of my mind screams I'm being a hypocrite.



See attachment, below.



			
				Albino-Kitsune said:
			
		

> Maybe we could move in on the Otherkin's territory, take their word and redefine their definition. ...What?



Back off.  ;P


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> See attachment, below.



Er, yeah, that was the image we were talking about. Whuh?...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Simply put, furries are notorious for their drama.


Humans are notorious for their drama...

Why do furries feel that their drama is somehow more dramatic?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Some dude called me a zoophile dogfucker on youtube. So I mentioned 4chan's bad past with child porn.
> 
> I notice how people tend to clump furry into one massive zoo-orgy group. If that's the case, then what about channers? They must all love child porn and random violence.



Calling them on paedophilia is kind of throwing stones from a glass house isn't it?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Calling them on paedophilia is kind of throwing stones from a glass house isn't it?


Whaddya mean? If this is about my lolicon post, then shityea I love it. But real CP is horrible. _Horrible_.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Whaddya mean? If this is about my lolicon post, then shityea I love it. But real CP is horrible. _Horrible_.



Hahahahahaha Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2008)

?
What is the problem, really? I've never wanted to do a little girl, so what's the problem?


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

The problem is you are not slicing holes into your subject to create more orifices to utilize for pleasure. You are not eating people. You are not Binding someone to the point that they cannot move then kicking them in the nuts and whipping them. You are not ****ing their feces... The problem is you are not part of the "Cool" fetish club. 

I'm not saying any of the fetishes listed are bad, they are just... not the norm. Your fetish is just in the wrong one apparently.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> ?
> What is the problem, really? I've never wanted to do a little girl, so what's the problem?



Well obviously you have.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> The problem is you are not slicing holes into your subject to create more orifices to utilize for pleasure. You are not eating people. You are not Binding someone to the point that they cannot move then kicking them in the nuts and whipping them. You are not ****ing their feces... The problem is you are not part of the "Cool" fetish club.
> 
> I'm not saying any of the fetishes listed are bad, they are just... not the norm. Your fetish is just in the wrong one apparently.



What are you talking about, you can't fuck feces. Also who decided those fetishes were cool, did I miss a meeting or something?


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm simply pointing out that you are focusing on one evil, when there are many more out there.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I'm simply pointing out that you are focusing on one evil, when there are many more out there.



Those other fetishes pale in comparison to paedophilia, mostly due to the  presence or at least possibility of consent. The only other one that could even  be comparable is non-consensual vore, and it doesn't translate into real life  the way paedophilia does.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

I see you are set in your ways. I will not further this conversation.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I see you are set in your ways. I will not further this conversation.



I other words I totally win :] .


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

Indeed, Good Job!


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh wow, that went really well. HA.

Another thing that bugs me within the fandom: the need that some artists have to draw realistic animal penises. WHERE IN THE HELL DOES A PERSON GET A REFERENCE FOR AN ORCA PENIS, SERIOUSLY, HOW DID THEY DO THAT.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2008)

The Fact that Furries cannot have an opinion because if someone takes it too seriously, then they'll whine and cry worse than twelve year olds. If you get offended, post in a civil manner or do not post at all. Don't take everyone on the internet seriously!

Second: The Fetish porn. penetration, I have no issue with, but the Watersports, Scat, Vore, Gore, Preg, Inflation, Fat, cub, Tentacle, and other types that I haven't mentioned that's repulsive. 

And the Fact we have a "Do not Judge" policy with the "Open Door". You are practically waving a sign saying "We accept anything" on the lawn.


----------



## Keto BlueKanine (Aug 31, 2008)

A small furry pet peeve I got is when some people can call themselves a fur, but then act like they're-too-cool for the fandom, and spend their ENTIRE TIME talking about the imperfections.

Now I'm not saying I'm over sensitive or anything. I mean, I'll poke fun at the fandom as well....but it's different when ALL YOU DO ALL DAY is poke fun at the fandom, in a way that you think that you're the coolest.

Reasons are, not only does that kind of dwell into pessimism, but it's just kind of like, if you're gonna be in a fandom, try to enjoy it and have fun sometimes.

ESPECIALLY at a fur con, where it's a chance for many to just completely geek out. Don't go to a geek con and complain the entire time about how everyone is acting too geeky in a fandom you consider yourself a part of. Just try to have fun, ya know?

Again though, I'm not over-protective of anybody ever poking fun at the fandom, as I said, I do it myself as well in good heart. But when it's ALL you do, and you do it in a way that makes you sound self-absorbed....then the issue boils down to simply being a decent person.  Enjoy the geek subculture you're in.

And yeah, there's a lot of weird fetishes on the adult side of the fandom, and the moments when people bash others for having too-awkward fetishes. People are all different ya know? If someone digs weird crazy fetishes that you don't share, and they're not hurting anybody and not rubbing it in your face and shoving it down your throat....then who CARES that they are into that stuff? If they're a nice decent person, but with secret fetishes for certain art or something harmless, but they maintain being a nice person, then those crazy weird harmless fetishes should not effect how you treat that person. Be respectful.

Other than that, my pet peeve in general with PEOPLE IN GENERAL, are people who are just dicks.  There's no need for crap like that, just be cool and do what we've all been taught in kinder; treat others how you would want to be treated. Be mature and respectful, and have some humor and fun in it all. Simple as that.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Oh wow, that went really well. HA.
> 
> Another thing that bugs me within the fandom: the need that some artists have to draw realistic animal penises. WHERE IN THE HELL DOES A PERSON GET A REFERENCE FOR AN ORCA PENIS, SERIOUSLY, HOW DID THEY DO THAT.


Maybe they work at an aquarium? >.>

Also, lolicon isn't CP. Really. That's not too hard to understand.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 31, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Another thing that bugs me within the fandom: the need that some artists have to draw realistic animal penises.



It bothers me that furries never seem to make these sort of posts about any other bodypart. Always about the weewees and woowoos.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess it's innocent to see the rest of the body, but vagoo/peen are private so no one can see them...

*shrug* there are plenty of reference pictures on the net for just about anything, if you look for it you will find it. I must admit I enjoy Antho's with their native genitalia more than ones that are drawn with human genitalia


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Also, lolicon isn't CP. Really. That's not too hard to understand.



Lolicon is the depiction of underage females in sexually explicit situations, right?

That isn't CP? It's close enough that it makes me wrinkle my nose in disgust.  Same with shotacon.  And cub, too, to a lesser extent.  (Having been around age-players in furry chatrooms, I'm inclined to give cub a LITTLE more leeway.)



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It bothers me that furries never seem to make these sort of posts about any other bodypart. Always about the weewees and woowoos.



The other parts aren't as controversial and "naughty".  I can't speak for the rest of the world, but I do know that America is largely possessed of a strange, perverted dichotomy - overly sexualized and obsessed with sex, and yet very uptight and prudish about it.  Weewees and woowoos get more attention for sort of the same reason a murder gets more attention than a bar brawl in the media.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, to explain. I like lolicon involving 12 and up. And I like girls my age and up; I've never felt a sexual attraction to younger girls. *shrug*

It comes from hanging out on the Shoujoai forums too much. Their favorite saying is "Taboo? That place in China?"

Drat you for making me aquire a horrible fetish, Shoujoai!!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh. The unyeilding trust until someone fucks a group of furs over... then crying and running to hug boxes all over interbutts for help.

...That shit needs to stop. Just because someone, like you, is a furry, doesn't mean they're some awesome god of awesome. They -are-, in fact, HUMAN. (HOLY SHIT.) And they will fuck up and piss you off and make you hate them.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 31, 2008)

Keto BlueKanine said:


> A small furry pet peeve I got is when some people can call themselves a fur, but then act like they're-too-cool for the fandom, and spend their ENTIRE TIME talking about the imperfections.
> 
> Now I'm not saying I'm over sensitive or anything. I mean, I'll poke fun at the fandom as well....but it's different when ALL YOU DO ALL DAY is poke fun at the fandom, in a way that you think that you're the coolest.
> 
> ...



We think alike =3

I have a question (unrelated to the quote.) Is it always pedophilia if you're underage, too? =/ I don't understand, because people act like being attracted to young girls is horrible, but I had a boyfriend when I was twelve, and some others when I was a teenager. None of them were over 18 (Well, except my current one, but I'm not a kid anymore =3) but I'm pretty certain all those horny teenage boys weren't thinking pure, immaculate thoughts. And it's not like they're ONLY attracted to older women, a lot of boys have young girlfriends too, right?

So, is it bad to like kiddies if you're a kiddie too? This is kind of a weird question >.< Now that I think of it, I don't understand how I could have been attracted to any of my boyfriends my age back when I was a kid, lol!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 31, 2008)

When you're with your peers, it's 'innocent and natural' is what I've heard it described as once. So a 15 with a 14 is fine, a 12 with a 12 is fine. A 16 with a 19 isn't though.

But a 20-23 is.

The reason the 16/19 isn't fine though is because of the fact that past 18, the minor is then considered an adult. The 16 year old isn't in the American society. For American's, this is scandoulous. Oh what the difference 3 years makes. Ha. >.>


......But me, I get more weird looks when I say that my boyfriend lives in England to my American fellows... Then I say we met on the internet and people automatically believe we'll fail as a working couple.

...What ever happened to being happy for people that found something that worked for them? Oh, right, if that 'thing' aggitates you or your morals, you have to raise hell. IT'S A GOD GIVEN AMERICAN RIGHT TO BE AN ASSHOLE TO THE PERSON THAT'S HAPPY WHEN YOU'RE NOT. I think.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 31, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> When you're with your peers, it's 'innocent and natural' is what I've heard it described as once. So a 15 with a 14 is fine, a 12 with a 12 is fine. A 16 with a 19 isn't though.
> 
> But a 20-23 is.
> 
> ...



So... 17 and 19 is bad? =/ We started dating when we were 15 and 17, though. I think we're grandfather'd or whatever =3

Well, I turn 18 soon anyways =3

By the way, I wish you the best of luck =3 I don't think it's impossible to succeed with an internet relationship, it's just NOT for me. I had a long distance relationship once, but we didn't meet over the internet, and it was... not my favorite thing ever. That was my shortest relationship. Caused more longing and heartache then satisfaction. I commend you for roughing it out, though =3 I wish you lots of safe, relatively inexpensive flights!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 31, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So... 17 and 19 is bad? =/ We started dating when we were 15 and 17, though. I think we're grandfather'd or whatever =3
> 
> Well, I turn 18 soon anyways =3
> 
> By the way, I wish you the best of luck =3 I don't think it's impossible to succeed with an internet relationship, it's just NOT for me. I had a long distance relationship once, but we didn't meet over the internet, and it was... not my favorite thing ever. That was my shortest relationship. Caused more longing and heartache then satisfaction. I commend you for roughing it out, though =3 I wish you lots of safe, relatively inexpensive flights!



I think 17/19 is one of those grey areas. Some people from certain areas of the country will turn up their noses, others couldn't give a rat's ass if you were 15 and he was 20. It's really the area and the culture of that area that plays a part.

Also, I've never heard of the term "grandfather'd". XD

And, thank you. X3
I know what you're talking about, the longing and all.
It's hard... it's really really hard. This is not the kind of relationship a lot of people could handle or keep fuctioning. But, we love each other enough that the distance isn't a railspike in our relationship. ...Sometimes the different upbringings bring humor though. XD
HAHA Western Maryland Mountain Girl and Laid-Back British Boy. ...Sometimes I forget they have different words for things. Sometimes he forgets that Americans have no shame.

...I'll never forget telling him that my father used to call me Nappy Noodle-Head, cause my hair used to get matted and knotted a lot. Oh~boy he laughed... and chuckled... then told me nappys were diapers. -.-;; THANKS MATE. TRUE BLUE YOU ARE.

Haha, FLYING IS EXPENSIVE. D:< But I've found that buying months in advance helps.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've heard cases of 19 year olds getting thrown in jail for 17 yr olds, it's really a stupid law, but not connected to the fandom, it's just really stupid


----------



## Nargle (Sep 1, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I think 17/19 is one of those grey areas. Some people from certain areas of the country will turn up their noses, others couldn't give a rat's ass if you were 15 and he was 20. It's really the area and the culture of that area that plays a part.
> 
> Also, I've never heard of the term "grandfather'd". XD
> 
> ...



Here the only person's opinion that matters in my situation is my mom's (The guardian of the minor). And, she's cool with it, she really likes him =D

And by grandfather'd.. I mean.. You know like if you were 16 and you had just gotten your driver's license and then they suddenly switched the legal driving age to 18, you'd be protected by the "grandfather clause" or something like that. As in, they wouldn't take away your license and make you wait until you're 18 =3 My boyfriend and I started dating while we were both minors, so they're not going to make us break up until I'm 18 just because he's not a minor now. You know? XD

Lol, ah, culture differences are so humorous. I moved around a lot when I was a kid, so I was always subjected to new traditions. Nothing that dramatic, though XD

But seriously, I commend you for being so devoted. My boyfriend is working full time and going to school, and I'm going crazy @.@ We used to hang out every day, but now we only get mornings, lunch hour, and his days off to see each other. I could never handle long distance, I'm too needy ;.; At least I've only got like 8 or so months until we get to move in together, though =3 Then I'll see him _every night_! Bwahaha!! >=D


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I've heard cases of 19 year olds getting thrown in jail for 17 yr olds, it's really a stupid law, but not connected to the fandom, it's just really stupid



Really?


*GAY.*

I think it's retarded that in some places, age of consent is 16, and in others it's 18 to be an adult and YOU MUST BE ADULT TO HAVE RELATIONSHIP RAWR.

I had a 19/20 year old boyfriend when I was 17. I'm not emotionally traumatized by it.

...WTF happened to this generation? Do people forget we used to marry 14 year olds?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

They bumped up the age of childhood without taking into account of when childhood innocence actually ends...


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Here the only person's opinion that matters in my situation is my mom's (The guardian of the minor). And, she's cool with it, she really likes him =D
> 
> And by grandfather'd.. I mean.. You know like if you were 16 and you had just gotten your driver's license and then they suddenly switched the legal driving age to 18, you'd be protected by the "grandfather clause" or something like that. As in, they wouldn't take away your license and make you wait until you're 18 =3 My boyfriend and I started dating while we were both minors, so they're not going to make us break up until I'm 18 just because he's not a minor now. You know? XD
> 
> ...



Ohoh yeah, grandfather'd. I get it. xD

YOU WOULD THINK IT WOULDN'T BE SO DIFFERENT! I mean, FUCK, both our countries speak English. But, yet, we speak different dialects of English. I guess it would be like the chinese language and the different regional dialects they have. But.. not as serious, you know?

He mocks me for grilled cheese sammiches, and I mock him for not saying things my way, mwahahaHAHA-- *is shot* JUST BECAUSE IT'S NOT LITERALLY GRILLED DOESN'T MEAN THE NAME SHOULD CHANGE.

*pfft* Devoted. x-x
That's a scary word. (Joke.)

We do our best. We talk, a lot. We make it work somehow.

I'm needy, exceptionally needy. Needy in ways that would make nuns blush or pull out rulers. I don't know how I manage and not go insane. There's good reasons for porn to exist. MY CASE IS ONE OF THEM. *HEADWALL* 

There's a lot of trust involved when you live this far from each other and manage to see each other, at most, twice a year, for about 2 weeks tops each time. A lot of trust. Need to really feel secure too. Paranoia is the enemy.

I really am grateful for it all though. ._.
He's like the proverbial yang to my yin in almost literal metophoric meaning. He's quiet and reserved, I'm loud and boisterious. I YELL FOR FUN SOMETIMES. He'd rather read a book. Sometimes he calms me down enough that I'll read with him. XD

We did have to take a break for some time though. We reached a point where we had become stale and I was an emotional wreck, not to mention I had just started college and moved out on my own for the first time. We NEEDED a break. And it did wonders. We're a lot closer now that we've had that time apart. (But would you believe, occasionally, I'm still bitter about it. XP)

It's been a crazy relationship. But I wouldn't change any part of it for the world. <3


----------



## Nargle (Sep 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> They bumped up the age of childhood without taking into account of when childhood innocence actually ends...



What's your definition of childhood innocence? \=3

Lack of knowledge of adult subjects? Totally gone by 10. Not fully, but I learned what humping was when I was like 8. I didn't realize what flippin' fetishy perverts mankind was until I was 17, though ;.;

Yet to become a sex crazed pervert? Well, that's an individual matter I think =3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> They bumped up the age of childhood without taking into account of when childhood innocence actually ends...



Childhood innocence ends when boys realize it feels good after the second shake.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 1, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Ohoh yeah, grandfather'd. I get it. xD
> 
> YOU WOULD THINK IT WOULDN'T BE SO DIFFERENT! I mean, FUCK, both our countries speak English. But, yet, we speak different dialects of English. I guess it would be like the chinese language and the different regional dialects they have. But.. not as serious, you know?
> 
> ...



D= I always grill my grilled cheese sandwiches! Sometimes I grill my toast, though, instead of toasting it. HA! XD

Lol, you make your boyfriend and yourself seem so adorable! Sounds like a lot of things just fell in perfectly (Yet perhaps for a future purpose and not an immediate one =3). 

I think all relationships need that Yin Yang thing going. I'm an overly anxious, overly stressed, overly "plan for the future!" kind of person. But my boyfriend kind of reigns be back into the present with his mellow, chilled out attitude. Sometimes I need to push him to get motivated, though =3 One thing that's rather annoying, though, is that I'm early to bed, early to rise, but he stays up 'till 4 am and I end up dragging him out of bed late in the afternoon >.<

We've had our fair share of hardships, though. A LOT of them, big ones, too. Not really comfortable sharing them with the general public, though. These things are private =3 But they needed to be there, or else it would have been another fun-yet-meaningless highschool relationship, and we would have never gotten so close. I'm grateful for that, and I've never had any regrets =3



> Childhood innocence ends when boys realize it feels good after the second shake.



XD


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> D= I always grill my grilled cheese sandwiches! Sometimes I grill my toast, though, instead of toasting it. HA! XD
> 
> Lol, you make your boyfriend and yourself seem so adorable! Sounds like a lot of things just fell in perfectly (Yet perhaps for a future purpose and not an immediate one =3).
> 
> ...



HARDSHIPS BRING PEOPLE TOGETHER.

No, seriously, I've found that people bond in some weird stressful circumstances... like the time we missed the last train after a punk concert and hung out in a parking garage until the next train at 5am. x-x I kept saying it was my fault, and I was crying, and I had a high heel trample my sandel wearing foot, leaving it huge and swollen. But, we managed to find some things to laugh about as we waited. ^^;;

People always fight in your relationships. But it's like you said, if you don't fight, it feels kinda meaningless. You have to bump heads to keep things exciting!  
Why do you think guys start fights? It's for the make-up sex. XD (I've been guilty of that to though.)

I fry my grilled cheeses in a skillet. Not that I hate grill marks, just, I know how to do it that way so, god damnit, I'MA DO EET THAT WHAY! Rawr, and stuff.

Haha, adorable? ...I think we are ^^;;
But we're also one of those PDA couples that just hang all over each other. Constantly. Though we don't do that weird woo-woo talk in public. (by 'woo-woo' talk, I mean, have you ever seen a couple that talks in almost baby talk to each other? That shit's annoying and I'd allow slaps if we ever did it.)

Truth be told, I'm the crux of the adorable. D: (EGO! YES!)
I'm dramatic, I flail about and squeak, I make funny faces; he just takes everything I do and uses it against me cause he's the cunning bastard of the relationship.

...Which makes me laugh... cause I'm the fox, he's the lynx. But... I... amstongerthanhimandcancarryhimaroundWHOOSH. Haha. o-o;; *falls over*

We used to joke how I'll probably wear pants at the wedding. x-x


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 1, 2008)

A two or three year age difference is no big deal because the playing field is  still relatively even, it's when you get someone my age dating someone under 18  that things get to be inappropriate, because an older person has the  sophistication to take advantage of a younger person, this fact is amplified  when it's between an adult and a child, and thusly it becomes criminal. Those  laws exist because teenagers and especially children are vulnerable, if an adult  pursues a relationship with a minor, it's because they'll have an easier time  manipulating that person, the younger they are, the more of a threat the adult  likely is to them. Paedophilia has nothing to do with the physical appearance of  children and everything to do with the power over them the paedophile wishes to  have, the whole fetish is basically deriving sexual arousal from the act of  victimizing someone who is unable to defend themselves. It's like rape, it's not  about the sex, it's about the power.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

That's actually a pretty interesting stand on it White, do you have any links to research on the matter? I must admit I'm interested in the psychology behind it.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 1, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> HARDSHIPS BRING PEOPLE TOGETHER.
> 
> No, seriously, I've found that people bond in some weird stressful circumstances... like the time we missed the last train after a punk concert and hung out in a parking garage until the next train at 5am. x-x I kept saying it was my fault, and I was crying, and I had a high heel trample my sandel wearing foot, leaving it huge and swollen. But, we managed to find some things to laugh about as we waited. ^^;;
> 
> ...



Lol, that's amazing XD It's awesome how people in long-term relationships suddenly gain all this wisdom, right? I honestly think it's caused me to mature a lot more then I would have single. Yeah yeah, ego, but seriously, I'm appalled by some of the people my age o.o

But yeah, no baby talks. My boyfriend and I aren't all PDA, but we do act like animals... n.n;; Not all creepy or anything, more on the cute side. Just a couple of "mrow!"s and "wuff!"s thrown in there, with the occasional silly puppy dog begging thing XD We do all sorts of other weird stuff, too, lol! We have such a unique way of communicating and acting around each other, it'd be nearly impossible to click with anybody else =3




> A two or three year age difference is no big deal because the playing field is still relatively even, it's when you get someone my age dating someone under 18 that things get to be inappropriate, because an older person has the sophistication to take advantage of a younger person, this fact is amplified when it's between an adult and a child, and thusly it becomes criminal. Those laws exist because teenagers and especially children are vulnerable, if an adult pursues a relationship with a minor, it's because they'll have an easier time manipulating that person, the younger they are, the more of a threat the adult likely is to them. Paedophilia has nothing to do with the physical appearance of children and everything to do with the power over them the paedophile wishes to have, the whole fetish is basically deriving sexual arousal from the act of victimizing someone who is unable to defend themselves. It's like rape, it's not about the sex, it's about the power.


o.o Wow, that's really creepy... Puts everything in perspective, though. Makes me sad that that's how things happen..


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> That's actually a pretty interesting stand on it White, do you have any links to research on the matter? I must admit I'm interested in the psychology behind it.



I'll take a look around for some data, I'm not sure if I'll encounter any of the  things I've read, but maybe I'll find something. Honestly I'm scared shitless to  do an internet search on paedophilia, I'm really not sure I could handle what I  might find, it's a exceptionally difficult subject for me. The thing to remember  is that it isn't a disease or a sexual preference, it's a compulsion. 

Paedophiles have such a  high recidivism rate because they don't want to give up the sense of power they  derive from raping children, it's the same as a serial killer, nothing else  gives them the same feeling of control. All forms of unprovoked abuse stem from  a sense of powerlessness, that's why a lot of paedophiles turn out to have been  abused as children, that violation damages them, it makes them feel powerless,  and they violate others in an attempt to regain the sense of control that was  taken from them. It's like a schoolyard bully who gets beaten by his parents, he  passes that abuse down to someone less powerful then him.

That doesn't  make paedophilia excusable in my eyes, it's a profound expression of weakness  and I find people who indulge it disgusting beyond words, but that does set it  apart from other fetishes and makes it distinct from standard sexual preference.  Paedophilia isn't the same as being gay, as much as some paedophiles want to  pretend it is.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 1, 2008)

I should point out that I'm not saying that childhood sexual abuse is the main factor in paedophilia, because it isn't. A wide range of factors that contribute to a general sense of powerlessness have been observed as being far more prevalent in paedophiles, below average I.Q.s being one of the most striking in my eyes.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It bothers me that furries never seem to make these sort of posts about any other bodypart. Always about the weewees and woowoos.



Well, there's just something unsettling about the fact that someone would go out of their way to figure out what a reindeer's penis looks like. It gives me these creepy zoophilia vibes (in before someone assumes that I think everyone who draws realistic animal dongs is a zoophile). It's not necessarily that I think those parts are "private" so much as it strikes me as incredibly odd.



Shenzi said:


> Maybe they work at an aquarium? >.>



That would indeed be the sort of person who would need to know what an orca's wang looks like. As for the average person, it just gives me the creeps.



Quiet269 said:


> I guess it's innocent to see the rest of the body, but vagoo/peen are private so no one can see them...
> 
> *shrug* there are plenty of reference pictures on the net for just about anything, if you look for it you will find it. I must admit I enjoy Antho's with their native genitalia more than ones that are drawn with human genitalia



I think that people are way too ashamed of their bodies and sex. Something totally natural and normal has become something that needs to be hidden, and I could go on forever about that, really. However, it seems incredibly strange that someone who is not a veterinarian would be interested in an animal's dick.

P.S. This thread is getting WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY off track. That's the way we get our threads locked, folks. :B Oh well.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Well, there's just something unsettling about the fact that someone would go out of their way to figure out what a reindeer's penis looks like. It gives me these creepy zoophilia vibes (in before someone assumes that I think everyone who draws realistic animal dongs is a zoophile). It's not necessarily that I think those parts are "private" so much as it strikes me as incredibly odd.



Animal Planet, Nat'l Geographic Channel, etc. etc.  That, and the things you can accidentally (I mean that seriously) find on web search engine queries.  Not to mention trips to the zoo or stumbling across an animal grooming itself or simply letting it all hang out.  Curiosity, however innocent, can lead to STRANGE things...


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 1, 2008)

on the lines of peeves in the fandom? Obviously the little pieces of shit that people post every now and then that have no meaning, no real value, and were simply posted to be posted. Like talking to hear yourself talk! >=[


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2008)

TH-Violinist said:


> on the lines of peeves in the fandom? Obviously the little pieces of shit that people post every now and then that have no meaning, no real value, and were simply posted to be posted. Like talking to hear yourself talk! >=[



*ITT:IRONY!*


----------



## FourLetterWord (Sep 1, 2008)

tbh i dont like that theres not really a main furry forum with like a hojillion guys in it and some standards so the scrubs couldnt post before lurking

FA tries but FA is more about hosting art and less about the forum, and what other options do you really even have?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Animal Planet, Nat'l Geographic Channel, etc. etc.  That, and the things you can accidentally (I mean that seriously) find on web search engine queries.  Not to mention trips to the zoo or stumbling across an animal grooming itself or simply letting it all hang out.  Curiosity, however innocent, can lead to STRANGE things...



I wasn't talking about people who _accidentally_ find this stuff. Even I have caught an unwanted glimpse of animal cock (lived near a few horse farms in my childhood, enough said). I was referring to the people who seek out this information. Like I sad in the post you quoted, people who _go out of their way_ to figure out what animal x's cock looks like.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Well, there's just something unsettling about the fact that someone would go out of their way to figure out what a reindeer's penis looks like. It gives me these creepy zoophilia vibes (in before someone assumes that I think everyone who draws realistic animal dongs is a zoophile). It's not necessarily that I think those parts are "private" so much as it strikes me as incredibly odd.



People do research on what they are drawing  

I actually ran across this last night... thought it fit


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> People do research on what they are drawing
> 
> I actually ran across this last night... thought it fit



The whole pet peeve I had was that they drew it that way to begin with, not that they're researching their subject. Why are they drawing dog dick instead of human dick? Seeing as anthropomorphic creatures are a mix of human and some other animal's traits, they could arguably use a human penis instead.

... I can't believe I'm actually debating about this. XD I FIND DOG DICK CREEPY AS HELL, SO THIS SORT OF THING BOTHERS ME. That's. It.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

Some people like it though!  

I like variety in art, So I'm partial to the animal bits, a human cock just doesn't look right to me


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Some people like it though!
> 
> I like variety in art, So I'm partial to the animal bits, a human cock just doesn't look right to me



I understand  that people will like things, but I won't always agree or feel like I ought to "accept" it, as so many people say.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2008)

Entropy said:


> 1. Bastardisation of the English language by adding "fur" into every possible word.
> 
> 2. Bawwwwwwwing. You all know what I mean. Stop fucking whining, nobody cares and you're not hurt anyway. Fucking man up or something.
> 
> ...



I agree with this whole post.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I understand  that people will like things, but I won't always agree or feel like I ought to "accept" it, as so many people say.


 Huh? i thought we were just talking about how people find that stuff, and why they draw it.

I wasn't trying to say my way is better or that you should accept it or anything


----------



## FourLetterWord (Sep 1, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> I understand  that people will like things, but I won't always agree or feel like I ought to "accept" it, as so many people say.



sure, but fundamentally you weren't talking about accepting something weird, you were talking about accepting the people who like that weird thing

it's a fine distinction but an important one. you dont have to accept the weird thing, but its kind of hard to hang around furries if you aren't comfortable around people who like weird shit

for the record, what you're currently doing is tolerating them, which is fine too--it's just something different from acceptance


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 1, 2008)

I honestly thought we were discussing pet peeves. :3 Things that irritate whoever chooses to post here. 

@Fourletter - I already discussed why I'm still here and haven't left the fandom a few pages back, not sure if you were here at the time. I can't exactly help but tolerate most things I dislike, I can't exactly control other people and have them stop doing things that bother me. 

@Quiet - I guess I just misunderstood what sort of point you were trying to make with the "some people like it" statement. What exactly -were- you trying to say with that? It's not like I was under the impression that people drew things that way because they -didn't- like it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2008)

*@ Entropy: *Yeah, I'm a therian and it pisses me off when therians insist that they're actually animals. Um, no. You've got an animal spirit. But you're human wether you like it or not.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 1, 2008)

People that are anthro artists that say they aren't furries. YOU FUCKING DRAW FURRY PORN! Yet, you say that you're just an 'Anthro Artist'. Fucking stupid. Just admit to the fact that you're a furfag. What's so wrong about it? Why won't you admit it? WHY, IF YOU'RE DRAWING A FOX FUCKING A RAPTOR, DO YOU DENY THE FACT THAT YOU ARE A FURRY?

That and this (This is what got me pissed off at it and reminded me how much I rage at it):


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 1, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> People that are anthro artists that say they aren't furries. YOU FUCKING DRAW FURRY PORN! Yet, you say that you're just an 'Anthro Artist'. Fucking stupid. Just admit to the fact that you're a furfag. What's so wrong about it? Why won't you admit it? WHY, IF YOU'RE DRAWING A FOX FUCKING A RAPTOR, DO YOU DENY THE FACT THAT YOU ARE A FURRY?
> 
> That and this (This is what got me pissed off at it and reminded me how much I rage at it):



Haha, yeah. I can see it if they're one of the folks who DON'T draw porn, but seriously, if you draw dog dick all day, romp around in a fursuit and go to furry conventions, I think you're pretty much pegged.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 1, 2008)

TGC, that is an awesome comic strip 

What is it from?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

Another pet peeve of mine is the belief that some can do whatever they want, and be safe behind their computer screen. Just because you can't say something to someone's face, it doesn't give the right to be an asshole.

This goes into my largest pet peeve of using the "SERIOUS BUSINESS" line. It's an excuse to have the run of saying, "I can be an asshole, and get away with it." There are no set guidelines to the internet, we can express our thoughts, and not have to be mocked for it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 2, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Well, there's just something unsettling about the fact that someone would go out of their way to figure out what a reindeer's penis looks like. It gives me these creepy zoophilia vibes (in before someone assumes that I think everyone who draws realistic animal dongs is a zoophile). It's not necessarily that I think those parts are "private" so much as it strikes me as incredibly odd.



Just like going out of their way to figure out what a reindeer's ears, tail, muzzle, legs, etc look like?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 2, 2008)

No, the penis is different


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 2, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> No, the penis is different



Yes, because of the aforementioned weewee and woowoo factor.
Anyway, my pet peeve isn't so much people who prefer* one over the other, but people who _debate_ it. It's like coming up with arguments whether chocolate or strawberry is a better flavour of icecream.

*: Look, I didn't write "prefur", now you don't have to cry yourself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 2, 2008)

^Strawberry it totally better.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 2, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ^Strawberry it totally better.



[Post linking the preference of strawberry over chocolate with child-abuse]


----------



## Monkeykitten (Sep 2, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Just like going out of their way to figure out what a reindeer's ears, tail, muzzle, legs, etc look like?





Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Yes, because of the aforementioned weewee and woowoo factor.
> Anyway, my pet peeve isn't so much people who prefer* one over the other, but people who _debate_ it. It's like coming up with arguments whether chocolate or strawberry is a better flavour of icecream.



Honestly I think it takes a special interest and amount of effort to figure out what an animals wang looks like, especially with all those mammals that have a sheathed penis and ALKJSDFSDF seriously, not even going to argue anymore. Like you said, this is merely my preference and something that strikes -me- as very strange and disgusting, and obviously not everyone else. Which is really what this thread is about.



Quiet269 said:


> TGC, that is an awesome comic strip
> 
> What is it from?



I got a hint from the filename that it was by Bowrll and...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1397970/


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 2, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> TGC, that is an awesome comic strip
> 
> What is it from?


I have no fucking idea. I found it on a post on lulz.net (AKA the furry /b/).


----------



## Tapeworm (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine is that fact that most of the characters are some kind of wolf or wolf hybrid, that has an awfully tragic backstory and absolutely hates the human race.


http://skifi.deviantart.com/


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Yiff. 

That's pretty much it. People can have all the open... whatever on the site, that's what it's for. I can find what I am looking for, and that's good enough for me.

Although I do also hate that I don't get my stories read a lot because for a lot of people the only thing worth reading is SEXSEXSEXSEXSEX.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

Everybody who takes it too seriously on either side. It is not a really serious thing. I like to depict myself as a cartoony animal. My buisness, if anybody stumbles upon it and is uncomfortable I apologise, but you don't gotta full view any image, and I am not in your house. Simply close the page, eh? I don't want to force anybody to look at furry stuff. On the contrary. I don't want anybody I know in real life to talk about being a furry all the time. It is cool that they know I am, but I don't want to talk about it with them. i have more important hobbies, like video games. I am actually looking into a career in that.

It is really just a hobby right? Sometimes a lifestyle is built around a hobby. It isn't like AIDs though, people can turn it off, it isn't terminal, and it isn't contagious. If somebody is gonna stick around and argue about it then they obviously want to talk about it because either they are self righteous, want to learn more about it, or they are being an asshole which unlike being a furry can be contagious and terminal because people turn into assholes when confronted with other assholes and sometimes they let it escalate into violence (Thanks internet, for keeping arguments longer distance than most bullets can fly). The furries also gotta remember that they don't gotta shove it in everybody else's faces. They can come back to the real world.

So closing up this little dealie. People who like grown women dressed up as school girls probably aren't pedos, furries aren't into bestiality, and the _furry_ aspect of it affects other people as much as somebody who plays video games talking about and posing pictures of video game characters. On the flip side furries gotta not be phased like being insulted is something major assault on them. They are people outside of being furry. Because they don't have tails, they have nothing to hide or flaunt. All of us are just human beings. _Le gasp_! Now we just gotta worry about the people that do take it farther than a hobby, and the people that do practice crazy harmful lifestyles. Why is there a divide between furries and non furries. We need a common goal to bring us together. I think we can all agree that the world needs fewer virus authors and spam e-mailers. FUCK THEM!

Also crack a joke every once in a while. Where is all the furry humor at?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Owwin said:


> Also crack a joke every once in a while. Where is all the furry humor at?



There was a "You Know You're a Furfag" topic a while back that picked up a bit of steam, although someone probably get butthurt over it.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> There was a "You Know You're a Furfag" topic a while back that picked up a bit of steam, although someone probably get butthurt over it.


Well damn. Why can't anybody take a joke anymore? Damned people and their sensitive ego's. Abandon pride and laugh at yourselves! A day without laughter is a day wasted, and if you can't laugh at yourself what can you laugh at? Other than internet pictures of course.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I don't have any pet peeves of this type but I have seen or read a few things that scared my brain for life. It's the internet you eventually get used to it.


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

Warning. This post is pg-17

The Peeve I have with the fandom is not the fans/furries themselfs, but how a lot of people blame furries for odd fedishes. Baby furs, Fisting, ect ect. Little do they know, most of the fedishes where not made by furries and fans, but where from other places, Like ShittingDickNipples (Heh). I had a long argument with a anti-furry friend of mine who blames Furries and the fans for a lot of fedishes. No Fandom of any kind has clean hands, but furries just adapt things into the fandom. Every fandom does.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Nox said:


> Warning. This post is pg-17
> 
> The Peeve I have with the fandom is not the fans/furries themselfs, but how a lot of people blame furries for odd fedishes. Baby furs, Fisting, ect ect. Little do they know, most of the fedishes where not made by furries and fans, but where from other places, Like ShittingDickNipples (Heh). I had a long argument with a anti-furry friend of mine who blames Furries and the fans for a lot of fedishes. No Fandom of any kind has clean hands, but furries just adapt things into the fandom. Every fandom does.



Everyone knows that the furry fandom is responsible for every deviant fetish ever, furfaggotry is at the heart of all sexual deviance, science has verified this. It's also been proven that furries are to blame for global warming , so you furries better watch out, 'cause Al Gore's totally comin for you... 

in your sleep :[ .


----------



## Headcase Hare (Sep 21, 2008)

I may or may not get flamed for saying this.

Otherkin really piss me off.

Anyone who really believes that they are in some way some mythical creature with no proof for it's existence, trapped in a human body, and is over 9000 years old annoys the hell out of me. I met this one guy who kept trying to convince me that he was, in fact, an 87 billion year old Drow from another planet, who died and accidentally somehow got sucked into the wrong body during reincarnation. 

If that didn't just make you raise an eyebrow, read it again, slowly.

Oh and lol, as a funny side note; this guy worked for the army. I found that amusing.

So yeah, anyone with delusions of greatness like that annoy me. Bottom line; we're all human, deal with it. Stop taking hobbies and fantasy too far and just enjoy them for what they are- and while you're at it, go to therapy.

Asides from the Otherkin that I occasionally come across, one other thing that annoys me is people who draw JUST to serve their fetish. Like people who draw fetish-based pieces and nothing else. I mean, fair enough, if that's what you like to draw, that's cool, have fun. But in my personal opinion, to be able to have an amazing drawing talent, and waste it on just drawing out your fetishes is a bit like an insult to your own talent. And I don't mean people who occasionally draw fetish stuff, I mean the ones who solely draw fetish stuff and rarely do anything else.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Sep 21, 2008)

One thing that really annoys me is people who reckon the entire world should have no problem whatsoever with them despite them being "into" things which generally aren't talked about much outside of their "circles".
That includes all types of fetishes and furries too, also people who are homosexual.

I really have nothing against any of them and at least one I'm 'into' myself *coughfurrycough* xD and one of my best friends is a gay guy but even he sometimes annoys me. Example: Sitting in class, a new guy suspects he's gay and asks, he replies and confirms that he is gay and the new guy responds "eww, really?" and gets all angry because he said "eww". He's straight and really doesn't understand it, all that needs to be done is say "yeah, I am" and leave it at that. No need to call him all sorts of things because he doesn't like it.
Only time you should really have anything against them is when they purposefully have a go just because you're not what they consider "normal".

Which is why these people who go around screaming "yiff in hell, furfags" sometimes wind me up. If a furry who did like yiff shoved it in their face then they have every right to be angry but most just decided it was "evil" after seeing other people who didn't like it.  -.-
Who truly cares so much that someone isn't into the furry fandom that they're going to push it onto them until they decide to join in? No one. At least hopefully no one. o0'
It's like saying no one's a furry unless they own a fursuit, silly.

Ok, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Jardenon (Sep 21, 2008)

Three things.

I get peeved at people who take their art so seriously that they literally think they are a part of the dream world they have created. they are called psychotic people, and they need to get counseling.

Fursuits. I understand your need to cosplay from time to time. but those people who do it and then want to make out in them, or make naughty bits for the suits, those people are flipping nuts!

and finally the underage kids coming to adult furry sites, lying about thier age, and then trying to act like an adult when it's perfectly obvious they are not anywhere near mature age.


----------



## ferretsage (Sep 23, 2008)

Just writing 'em down as I think of them:

1. People who confuse a leather cat suit with animal abuse.
2. The SHITTY quality of fursuits in furry fandom. Some are okay -- most are eyesores.
3. The fact that most furries have to learn the details about disgusting fetishes in order to justify the difference between them and their own involvement in furry fandom.
4. People who confuse a guy trying to recapture his own innocence with another guy trying to destroy the innocence of a child.
5. Cowardly people who use their ethereal anthropomorphic characters as substitutions for all the attributes (physical fitness, confidence and assertiveness, sexual prowess) they could have for themselves if they spent less time wastefully dreaming about their desires, and more time developing their own character in real life.
6. Lonely people who use their ethereal anthropomorphic characters as substitutions for real-world relationships/companionship.
7. Furries, as an average, are undisciplined, lazy bastards, who won't get a job, won't act maturely, won't exercise personal discretion, and won't work as a team. Thus, they are not the culture of alien elite that they believe highly of themselves, but no different from the humanity they attempt to escape from through anthropomorphism.
8. 20-something year olds acting like a 5 year old with sex-hormones -- all the time! "Cute fluffy bunny cuddly murry purry yiffy scrtich scrtich", 24/7 doesn't win the bacon, cut it in real life, or accomplish worthwhile goals and dreams.
9. It's bad enough when some furries are no more help to their roommates than a well-broken household pet, but it's much worse when some furries proactively destroy their hosts' lives.
10. In that same train of though, no one should open their home to someone just because they are a furry. They are human beings. Caveat emptor. If you feel the need to provide a hand-up to a total stranger, just because his mind is capable of generating cool werewolf characters, at least obtain a filled-out application and resume from them with solid references.


----------



## sights-set117 (Sep 23, 2008)

maybe I'm just nuts, but nothing in the furry community makes me "Rage", I can ignore it, look past it, or enjoy some of it. 

My real rage comes from the geniuses that proclaim our fandom to be the dog/daughter/sister-fuckers that beat off to porn about dragon guys jerking each-other off. 

Okay, we're weird, but seriously, not everyone here fucks dogs, or their sister/cousin. 

Also, people who make troll drama/are c**ts for no reason...they just...Rage doesn't BEGIN to describe what kind of hatred I have for those people.


----------



## Kilre (Sep 23, 2008)

Entropy said:


> 9. "Furry pride". In the same vein as the above peeve, but on a wider scale. There's nothing to be proud of anyway. So what, you like cartoon animals? Big fucking deal. Nobody cares except other furries. Gay pride also pisses me off, and I'm bi. It's not a big deal, don't make one of it.



Someone called it the "furry closet." I was unaware that furry is a preference or could even be likened to a sexuality. Like it's a horrible horrible thing to draw anthropomorphic art.


----------



## dsand101 (Sep 24, 2008)

It makes me wonder sometimes if those folks who have a lot of peeves with the fandom have peeves with everything else in the world, such as paper or plastic, able folks parking in a handicap parking space, crying babies at a movie theater, the list goes on.  I mean those are such trivial things when you look at the whole scope of life in a whole.  Of course I'm trumping myself by posting this but I don't really consider this a peeve to get my tightie  whities in a bunch over it.  I'm just saying sure some things are annoying but what the heck, I know preaching about it might get it fixed, or screeching about it might just make folks more insensitive.  Heck, that last part may be a good idea, grow a thick skin.  So some of the art produced by the fandom is eye bleeding quality, so some fursuits may look like tossed together rags, so somebody next to you at a con is murry purry in your face, so what???  There are worse things in the world out there.  Sometimes it's better to take a big crap than to hold it in until bloating sets in.  I'm just saying.


----------



## AugustYifu (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't have much compassion for people who attempt to belittle others because they're different from themself; of course I'm talking about the way some people treat furries, but I'm equally against gay bashing, racism, sexism, etc.

I've also got a huge pet peeve for smokers, and for those who go excessive on the alcohol. Blame my dear old mom for those. And I'll also stumble upon an individual on the internet that I'll try to explain the simplest thing to and they're completely lost. Don't so much care for them.


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 24, 2008)

Owwin said:


> A day without laughter is a day wasted, and if you can't laugh at yourself what can you laugh at? Other than internet pictures of course.



Lolcats?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 24, 2008)

My pet peeves include: scat, water sports, baby fur/diaper, hyper, TG, incest/pedophilia, bondage, and tentacle rape.  

I do however like TF, but as long as it doesn't include any of the above.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2008)

The Fetishes and the people who try to force you to accept their fetishes because "We are all nice people" and it is their lifestyle choice.

If I wanted to be force-fed to accept some bull shit, I would have become a Southern Evangelical Baptist..


----------

